# Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

Moin Leute,
Da es ja immer mal wieder vorkommt das jemand etwas zu einer Fangmeldung zu vermelden hat oder einfach mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einem gelungenen Angeltag sagen möchte versuchen wir es jetzt mal mit diesem Thema.
Hier könnt ihr jetzt eure Meinung mit einer eingestellten Fangmeldung verknüpfen und darüber diskutieren.
Am besten geht es wenn ihr die Fangmeldung als Kopie einfügt und dann eure Meinung darunter schreibt so das jeder weis worum es geht.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



			
				Björn_Kiel schrieb:
			
		

> *Datum*:Mittwoch, 02. 12. 2009
> *Ort*: Bülk
> *Wetter*: Klarer Himmel, Vollmond, ~1°C
> *Wind*: Südost, ~5m/s
> *Angelzeit*: 17 - 21 Uhr
> *Köder*: Wattwürmer
> *Vorfach*:Zweihaken-Clip-System, Marke Zebco, nächstes mal
> gibt's wieder selbstgebundene!#q
> *Wurfweiten*: 50 - 80 m (geschätzt) Wie messt Ihr das eigentlich immer aus??;+
> *Fang*: 1 maßiger Dorsch (39 cm), 2 Baby-Dorsche (~20 cm), 1 Aalmutter (18 cm)


 
@björn kiel
gefärbte Keulenschnüre die alle 25m ihre Farbe wechseln :g - oder beim einholen mal die Mühe machen die Kurbelumdrehungen zu zählen |uhoh: und entsprechend hochrechnen |kopfkrat
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



> Datum: 31.03.2011
> Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand
> Wann: 17.00 - 22.30 h
> Köder:100 Wattwürmer
> Wind: 5-6 erst seitlich ab ca. 20.30 h auflandig
> Wer:ich
> Fische: 6 Dorsche 39 bis 55 cm , 11 Butt 30 bis 50 cm
> Beisszeit: ab 18.00 h
> 
> Fische auf ca. 80m-100m gefangen.
> *
> Alle Fische gut genährt mit vollen Mägen!*



Sorry... aber das glaub ich dir nicht so recht. Ich hab Gestern Abend auch einge Butt gesehen und da war nicht einer von wohl genährt sondern *alle *sehr platt (eben Plattfische :q).
Selbst die 40er waren seeehr dünn wie jedes Jahr im Frühling.
Beim nächsten mal kannst ja mal Fotos von den wohlgenährten Platten einstellen #6


----------



## Matze 28

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wohlgenährt von den 100 Wattis meint er doch he he .....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@drehleiter
du 38 platte alleine???
in was für einer Angelzeit?
Gruß aus HH Malte


----------



## riecken

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Die platte war 38


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



riecken schrieb:


> Die platte war 38




mal n blöde frage |kopfkrat

38 cm is mit 38 platte gemeint ....

bin neu hier im forum.... und bei uns im süden geht man nicht nach cm sondern nach gramm oder kilo....

wenn man nich grad ne waage dabei hat gehts bei uns natürlich in halb kilo schritten aufwärts #t

auch bei uns wird gerne aufgerundet :q niemals abgerundet im Gewicht #d


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Jo,

geht meißt um die Länge

gruß degl


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

oh shit degl am 08.10. habe ich nur wenige Kilometer entfernt von dir geangelt... schade
gruß aus hamburg
malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schade den Trööt nutzt fast keiner für OT.#d
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte​


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Doch Malte,

ziehe Morgen wieder mal los........leider wieder SüdWest...........wird wohl irgendwo zwischen Eckernförde und Kappeln sein

gruß degl


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Liege leider mit Lungenentzündung zu Hause... 2011 dürfte für mich gelaufen sein:c.
Fang nen paar Fishe für mich mit, und vorallem geniesse die See:vik:.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

........und ich werde am weekend auch wieder angreifen ,neue geheime geheimstelle befischen 

p.s. gute besserung


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Warum wird soviel bei den Fangmeldungen gesabbelt wenn es diesen schönen Trööt hier gibt??

Geht alles zu Lasten der Übersichtlichkeit :g


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Bin gerade zurück......ABGESCHNEIDERT
nichts ging in Kalifornien/Dackelweg.....kein Wind, keine Welle, kein Fisch :c:c

Irgendwann muß doch mal was gehen#c#c

gruß degl


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Warum wird soviel bei den Fangmeldungen gesabbelt wenn es diesen schönen Trööt hier gibt??
> 
> Geht alles zu Lasten der Übersichtlichkeit :g



Genau deshalb meine Frage :m
Wollte mal wieder auf den Trööt hinweisen.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin,moin

die plattfische sind momentan gut in beisslaune,einer hatte sogar beide haken  geschluckt.
der sturm hat das wasser soweit vor sich hergeschoben, das weite flächen trocken gefallen waren.war zu angelbeginn noch nicht so. ich musste dann den fischen immer entgegen gehen ,um sie nicht über die sandbänke zu schleifen.
und noch was,konnte vorn im spülsaum kneifer suchen in wattwurmgrösse (war alles voll damit) hatte ich vorher noch nie.event. paarungszeit???


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri zu den Fischen, dass läßt hoffen.
Schön dass du OT im OT Trööt postest #6#6#6.
Paarungszeit ist glaube ich im April... bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



petripohl schrieb:


> Paarungszeit ist glaube ich im April... bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.



Auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr sobald die Wassertemperaturen steigen. Die fallen dann auch auseinander und zerschnippeln sich gegenseitig. Sehen bisschen milchig aus. 

Im Herbst/Winter poppen die Viecher nicht... ist denen zu kalt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung
Moin,

wollte eigentlich ein Platten rausziehen...

Datum: 03.12.11
Ems ( Knock )
Zeit: 14:00 - 16:30
Wind: Geschätzt 4-5
Wetter: Bedeckt, manchmal leichter niesel-regen
Weite: max 45 m
Montage: 0,40 Schnur , keine schlagschnur ( hatte händler nicht ) |bigeyes  |kopfkrat     , 120 gr. Fliegerblei, Wirbel ( gr. 4 ), hakengröße 2
Köder: Tauwurm
Fänge: Leider garnichts

Kommentar: Ich bin noch nicht der Typ, der jede Menge Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln hat. Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn mir einer sagen könnte wieso ich nichts gefangen habe. Danke

Petri Heil


nimm nächstes mal wattwürmer


----------



## möpps

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nimm wattwürmer....

kenne das revier zwar nicht aber mit Tauwümern wird man bei uns auch nur Schneider es sei denn der Aal läuft oder die dicken Plötze tummeln sich vor Warnemünde|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Möpps


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wie Möpps bereits geschrieben, wirst du mit Tauwurm im Meer keinen Erfolg haben. Tauwurm ist nur zum Aalangeln zugebrauchen. 
Außerdem bei Windstärke 4-5 und einer geschätzen Wurfweite von 45 Metern liegt dein Blei beim Strammziehen der Schnurr mit Glück bei 35 Metern, dazu nur 120 gr. Blei ist bei der Windstärke echt wenig. Ich denke, dass dein Köder direkt vor deinen Füßen lag. 
Schlagschurr ist einfach eine dickere Schurr als deine Hauptschnurr. In meine Fall, habe ich ein Hauptschnurrstärke von 30 und zwei bis drei Rutenlängen von 45er als "Schlagschnurr".

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Marcel21

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen bitte ,was nemos sind?

War mit Kumpel an Sylvester in Markgrafenheide von 20:00-03:00
Ergebnis super Feuerwerk in Warnemünde gefangen ich einen Wittling und Kumpel 2 maßige Platten


----------



## armyn

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

moin
na kleine dorsche


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nemos,werden kleine untermaßige Dorsche bzw. Fische genannt:m


----------



## Marcel21

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

aha danke für die info


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Moin Moin
Das Angeln was mit Wasser zutun hat ist schon klarr, aber das mehr wasser von oben kommt als von unten ???
Die ostsee hat ca. 100 cm unter nn,
Ich war gestern Auf Fehmarn und mußte erst mal das wasser suchen.
Marinleuchte Wind Stürmisch
wasser sehr flach
Fische:Schneider
MINIBUBI


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Bei Sturm ist das halt so,und  an manchen Stränden dann gibt es wieder Abschnitte an denen du vom Auto aus angeln kannst weil dich das Wasser nicht an den Strand läßt . Es geht doch erst los  #6 aber ne Nullnr. ist nie schön |wavey:


----------



## ebro junky

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hatte auch gedacht mal mein Glück mit Tauwurm an der Knock zu probieren , da die Knock dort ja in die Ems geht und beide in die Nordsee ! Daher dachte ich müsste da auch was mit Tau gehen ! Notlösung , weil ich nur 4 Wattis gefunden hab und in Norddeich bei uns die Läden zu sind ! Somit konnt ich mir noch nicht mal n Hering ,Zwecks Fetzen , kaufen oder ungepulte Garnelen ! Und Würmer kaufen kann man hier auch vergessen !|kopfkrat|gr:|uhoh:#d

           WAS JETZT


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Im Winter wollen die Fische fettigeres futter....

in Griechenland ködern wir mit rohem Schweinfleisch...

probiere es mal mit nem Stück Schweinefleisch ...diese mit nem Messer in Streifen schneiden und auf den wurmhaken drauf ziehen....

ich habe immer n kilo Sardellen im Freezer...

die Sardellen verbreiten einen sehr strengen Geruch und eignen sich fast für jeden Fisch egal welcher Größe

weiß nur nicht ob das in der Ost oder Nordsee auch funzt

werde es am Sonntag ausprobieren :q sowhl mit Schweinefleisch und Sardelle

Gruß


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Auf Würstchen hab ich auch schon Dorsch gefangen, allerdings vom Kutter aus :m


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170147 !!!!!!!!


 Moin Moin
Hallo Klaus 
Für dich schein es wohl so zu sein das nur ein 
Wann?
Wo?
Wieviel?
in dieses Forum gehört.
für mich ist es aber untrennbar das die Umstände
warum mann Glaubt das mann Viel oder gar Schneider geblieben ist hier mit reingehören.
Und ein umblättern in ein anderes Forum warum " MINIBUBI "
Schneider geblieben ist macht wohl keiner.
Ich sehe das AB zur unterhaltung zur vermeidung von Fehlern und Tips von Angler zu Angler
Auf zu zählen wann und wo ich 3 Fische gefangen habe das kann ich am Stammtisch oder zu Hause machen.
gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Klaus
> Für dich schein es wohl so zu sein das nur ein
> Wann?
> Wo?
> Wieviel?
> in dieses Forum gehört.
> für mich ist es aber untrennbar das die Umstände
> warum mann Glaubt das mann Viel oder gar Schneider geblieben ist hier mit reingehören.
> Und ein umblättern in ein anderes Forum warum " MINIBUBI "
> Schneider geblieben ist macht wohl keiner.
> Ich sehe das AB zur unterhaltung zur vermeidung von Fehlern und Tips von Angler zu Angler
> Auf zu zählen wann und wo ich 3 Fische gefangen habe das kann ich am Stammtisch oder zu Hause machen.
> gruß MINIBUBI



In den Trööt von Fangmeldungen gehören nunmal die Fangmeldungen rein und nichts anderes. Es macht es sonst zu unübersichtlich. Deins war doch eine Fangmeldung (auch wenn du Schneider geblieben bist). Du warst doch auch gar nicht gemeint!! 

Für die Unterhaltung ist ja gerade dieser Trööt eröffnet worden damit der Andere nicht zugemüllt wird.

Was ist daran so schlimm fürs Gelaber diesen Trööt zu nutzen??


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
wollte die Tage mal wieder los, lohnt es sich noch bei auflandigem Wind oder doch lieber ablandig?

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Gestern hatten wir am Bülkerleuchturm ablandig und 40m Wasser fehlten, so das wir auf einer Sandbank fischen konnten..........was Fisch brachte, aber das zurückkommende Wasser vertrieb uns wieder.............
Ab Windstärke 6 würde ich bei ablandigem Wind fischen, was aber auch an meiner Brille liegt, die(und ich) nicht mit der Gischt von vorn klarkommt und ohne bin ich schon stark gehandicapt

gruß degl


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich will Sonntag los, da soll der Wind mit 4-5 aus Nord kommen, also werde ich es wohl in Hohenfelde probieren.

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Lennart H. schrieb:


> Ich will Sonntag los, da soll der Wind mit 4-5 aus Nord kommen, also werde ich es wohl in Hohenfelde probieren.
> 
> Gruß, Lennart


 
Moin Lennart,

Morgen soll eine Sturmflut an der Ostsee kommen, das könnte sich lohnen.

Und Dir Petri zu den Fischen Detlef.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Moin Lennart,
> 
> Morgen soll eine Sturmflut an der Ostsee kommen, das könnte sich lohnen.
> 
> Na klar, ich darf ja auch ARBEITEN#q#q
> 
> gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Lennart,
> 
> Morgen soll eine Sturmflut an der Ostsee kommen, das könnte sich lohnen.
> 
> Na klar, ich darf ja auch ARBEITEN#q#q
> 
> gruß degl
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 

Mir geht es ja leider auch nicht besser....


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



haukep schrieb:


> * Achja, und ich hab erfahren, dass die LED Lenser die beste Kopflampe der Welt ist #6 Ist übrigens bestellt!  *


 
Hoffentlich hast Du gleich die mit 170 Lumen bestellt, in der Masse sind nämlich noch die alten mit 140 Lumen im Umlauf.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*







Noch mal die Aalmutter vom letzten Mittwoch

gruß degl


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri,schöne Mutti

Mfg


----------



## heini mück

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

schönes Foto für die PETA


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

der langhälsige Freund sieht sehr gierig aus #t

:vik:


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



heini mück schrieb:


> schönes Foto für die PETA



Da sie lebendgebährt, wird sie auch weiterhin lebendgebährden

Aber mit um die 50cm ist sie doch recht kapital

gruß degl


----------



## heini mück

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> Da sie lebendgebährt, wird sie auch weiterhin lebendgebährden
> 
> Aber mit um die 50cm ist sie doch recht kapital
> 
> gruß degl


das ist sie


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich finde sogar das die richtig gut schmecken.

Hab vor ein paar Jahren in Katharinenhof mal vier davon gefangen die auch schön groß waren. Nicht so kapital wie deine aber auch schon ganz gut.

Der Angler neben mit hat mir dann gesagt das die super schmecken.

Habs ausprobiert und muss sagen um welten besser als so manch anderer Fisch.


Ein anderer Angler hat sich einfach nur geekelt und sagte das kann man doch nicht essen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde in Zukunft jede gute Mutti zu essen einladen :m

Grüße

David


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männers,

war den keiner draußen?
Ist wohl noch ein bisschen kalt, oder?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> war den keiner draußen?
> Ist wohl noch ein bisschen kalt, oder?



nee,abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> war den keiner draußen?
> Ist wohl noch ein bisschen kalt, oder?



Doch Gestern........

Aber es war zu kalt....das Wasser........0° im Wurfbereich

Aber wir waren los(Damp) und dann noch Kielerförde






Man sieht noch die "Reste des Eises)

gruß degl

P.s. in der Förde nur einen einzigen 33er Dorsch.....auch da zu kalt das Wasser


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich hoffe,

dass es bis nächsten Freitag noch ein wenig wärmer wird.....


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ist den keiner am Wasser?
auch Degl nicht?


----------



## Svenbs

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Würde mich auch interessieren, will nächste Woche auch mal wieder los. #6|wavey:


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

mir kribbelt es auch schon in den Fingern


----------



## eastsurf

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

ich war letzten Mittwoch und Freitag los.

Am Mittwoch war ich erst in Meeschendorf. Dort war Schneider angesagt. So gegen 20 Uhr nochmal rüber nach Katharinenhof und bis 24Uhr haben die Dorsche gebissen wie wild. Leider nur 3 Stk zw. 40 und 46 zum mitnehmen. Ca. 12 -15 Stk schwimmen wieder. 

Am Freitag dann in Weissenhaus gewesen. Eine gute Platte und meine erste MEFO aus der Brandung(bissl. klein mit 34 aber die bekomm ich nächstes Jahr nochmal). Sonst war dort nichts los.

Katharinenhof kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Dort ging eigentlich fast immer was die letzten Monate wobei leider sehr viel Nemos dabei.

Gruß Björn

P.S. Wenn ich es einrichten kann, werde ich vll. auch am Freitag nochmal hoch düsen.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin,

wie bereits geschreiben will ich am Freitag an die Lübecker bucht.
Ich hoffe, dass die Wassertemperaturen noch auf 2 - 3 Grad steigen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ist den keiner am Wasser?
> auch Degl nicht?



Nee,

leider muß ich dem "Dienstplan" tribut zollen.........|uhoh:

Aber am 5.3. will ich mit nem Kumpel mal Als antesten........mal schauen ob es klappt#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## mirko.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ maki1980

berichte mal bitte wie es war ...


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi zusammen,

eigentlich sollte ich jetzt in der Bucht sitzen aber wie das Leben so spielt muss meine Frau kurzfristig arbeiten und ich pass auf, dass die Kidies keinen Quatsch machen... HEUL


----------



## mirko.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

das ist schade ...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

29.02.2012

Hohenfelde

11 Platten( 5 retour)

Waren zu dritt los und nicht einer von uns konnte auch nur den geringsten Dorschbiss verzeichnen...........*wo sind die nur?*

gruß degl
__________________


ich hoffe mal bei mir in der gegend.....am wochenende gehts wieder los


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 29.02.2012
> 
> Hohenfelde
> 
> 11 Platten( 5 retour)
> 
> Waren zu dritt los und nicht einer von uns konnte auch nur den geringsten Dorschbiss verzeichnen...........*wo sind die nur?*
> 
> gruß degl
> __________________
> 
> 
> ich hoffe mal bei mir in der gegend.....am wochenende gehts wieder los



Daumen drück.........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Sebastian G

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 29.02.2012
> 
> Hohenfelde
> 
> 11 Platten( 5 retour)
> 
> Waren zu dritt los und nicht einer von uns konnte auch nur den geringsten Dorschbiss verzeichnen...........*wo sind die nur?*
> 
> gruß degl
> __________________
> 
> 
> ich hoffe mal bei mir in der gegend.....am wochenende gehts wieder los


moin moin,

also heute möchte ich die dorsche haben,morgen darfst du dann:q!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ist ja schön zu lesen, dass es langsam wieder los geht :O)


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi Fischer,

um deine Frage zu beantworten..........1 Abriss, weil vermutlich im Dunkeln zu nah an den Brückenpfeiler gekommen....

gruß degl


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ahh

danke dir degl.hab nicht an diesen thread gedacht


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wird bei den Fangmeldungen jetzt nur noch gelabert?? Klick mich dort in letzter Zeit immer öfters umsonst rein |gr: 

Kann mal einer dort das ganze Gesabbel löschen? 

DANKE


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Sehe ich genauso, unsereiner bekommt immer gleich auf den Sack, wegen "Spam"! Und die Thread die ums posten von Fangmeldungen gehen, vermüllen..... Schade

lG


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin 17.3 14uhr bis 18.3 2uhr 15zen platten köder wattis wo hohenfelde 1ne maßige dorsche 0  und eine kontrolle am strand angelmarke !
mfg euer nobbi


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich war ja gestern mit der spinnrute los, um eigentlich ein paar dorsche zu fangen, so war der plan zumindest.
um 19.30 war es ja noch zu hell dafür ,also noch kurz auf mefo probiert-hatte auch 2x eine am band, wie so oft ist natürlich der bessere fisch wieder entwischt, aber der kleinere fisch hat auch sehr gut gemundet.
was aber sicher nicht normal ist, ich hatte an diesem abend mehr plattfische am haken ,als alles andere und alle mit dem30gr. snaps von außen gerissen.
ich habe den köder ausgeworfen, und sofort nach dem umklappen wieder sehr zügig eingekurbelt, bin wohl dem grund doch wieder sehr nahe gekommen, mit meinen 30gr.
man kann ja mal *einen* fisch von außen haken, aber gleich 6 stück,hm?


----------



## Oliver2007

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Aufsteigende Butts!!!

Hatte letzt sogar 2 Meter über Grund die meisten Bisse von den Klieschen und Schollen. Sogar auf dem Echolot gut zu erkennen, wenn sich ein Butt vom Grund löst und hoch kommt....


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

* Das erste mal seit ca. 2 Jahren wieder einen Abriss gehabt  - aber auch nur beim Wurf durch eine kleine Schleife in der Geflochtenen *


Da wird einer vom "Brückenpabst" zum "Strandvogt"........digges Petrie Hauke #6#6

gruß degl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> * Das erste mal seit ca. 2 Jahren wieder einen Abriss gehabt  - aber auch nur beim Wurf durch eine kleine Schleife in der Geflochtenen *
> 
> 
> Da wird einer vom "Brückenpabst" zum "Strandvogt"........digges Petrie Hauke #6#6
> 
> gruß degl



Dankööö :m


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hey Dainel (Fischiii-93),

Was ist ist das bei der Platte, ein Tumor?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

|wavey: Hallo hier gehts zum OT

Danke#6
Gruß Malte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



petripohl schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo hier gehts zum OT
> 
> Danke#6
> Gruß Malte



Leider halten sich so einige Naggen nicht dran... #d


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Leider halten sich so einige Naggen nicht dran... #d



Naggen ist aber nicht nett! Das OT ist mittlerweile gelöscht, 
bleibt wohl leider nicht aus.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naggen ist aber nicht nett! Das OT ist mittlerweile gelöscht,
> bleibt wohl leider nicht aus.



Leider passiert das immer wieder mit den OT unter Fangmeldungen. Was ist da so schwer dran in den Trööt nur Fangmeldungen zu posten und sonst nichts?? Wenn man nicht guckt ob es ein OT-Trööt für Fangmeldungen gibt ist man eben ein Naggen.

Was ist an "Naggen" falsch??



> *Naggen kommt von [Nacken, Der]und ist eine typische norddeutsch-hamburgische Mundart-Flexion eines Substantivs.
> Wenn man jemanden als Naggen tituliert, ist er geistig  unbeweglich und – bildlich gesprochen – nicht in der Lage, seinen Kopf  nach links oder nach rechts zu wenden.*



Quelle: http://naggen.wordpress.com/uber/
http://naggen.wordpress.com/uber/


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männers,

wie schaut es aus, keiner mehr los gewesen?
Noch ist die Wassertemperatur noch nicht ganz so warm!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> wie schaut es aus, keiner mehr los gewesen?
> Noch ist die Wassertemperatur noch nicht ganz so warm!
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Vor ner Woch ging noch was........siehe Fangmeldung

gruß degl


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> Vor ner Woch ging noch was........siehe Fangmeldung
> 
> gruß degl


 

Moin Degl,

Danke für die Info.
Hat sich aber gerade erledigt.
Mein Brandungsgeschirr liegt bei meinen Eltern auf dem Dachboden (100 KM entfernt) und übermorgen geht es für mich an die See #d
Tja, Muss ich mich halt auf Mefo Jagt begeben.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

So nochmal zum Nachlesen:
Hier gehts zum |offtopic
Vielen Dank aus Hamburg:vik:
Malte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

In Fangberichten ist mal wieder nur Gelaber... ist hier kein Mod mehr der da mal aufpasst?? #q#q#q


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ,wird nächstes wochenende angebrandelt.....


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petrie Dorschwilli.............werde Mittwoch nachziehen.......:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> Petrie Dorschwilli.............werde Mittwoch nachziehen.......:vik:
> 
> gruß degl



danke degl

und wie wars gestern?


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hey Degl,

Petri, ich musste das Anbrandeln auf nächste Woche verschieben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> danke degl
> 
> und wie wars gestern?



Mit drei Mann 7 brauchbare Dorsche....Wasser ist noch Pi-Warm

gruß degl


----------



## browning44

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@degl

Petri Heil zu den Dorschen...bei 18 Grad Wassertemperatur...Respekt.:m


Gruß browning44|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wieder 4 mal zu den Fangberichten geguckt und wieder nichts als blödes Gelaber. Schade das es hier so dermaßen berab geht seit Meeresangler_Schwerin hier kein Auge mehr drauf wirft. 

Hier wird extra fürs Gesabbel eine Rubrik eingerichtet aber leider sind einige zu ignorant um ihr Palaver dort einzustellen |krach:


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wieder 4 mal zu den Fangberichten geguckt und wieder nichts als blödes Gelaber. Schade das es hier so dermaßen berab geht seit Meeresangler_Schwerin hier kein Auge mehr drauf wirft.
> 
> Hier wird extra fürs Gesabbel eine Rubrik eingerichtet aber leider sind einige zu ignorant um ihr Palaver dort einzustellen |krach:




gebe ich dir vollkommen recht! leider war ich noch nicht los.
somit kann ich auch nicht berichten:-(

gruss andreas


----------



## photostyle73

*Fanmeldung 28.09.12*

Ort: K´born
Wind: 4 SSW
Wasser: klar , leicht ablaufend
Wassertemp: unbek.
Lufttemp: 11°C
Mond/Himmel: voll / teilweise bewölkt
Fangzeit: 21.oo - 21.45
Köder: frische Watties
Montage: 2-Hakenmontage ohne Klimbim und irgendwat
Uferentfernung: ca. 150 m ( mit Watthose Meter gutgemacht ) 
Fang: 2 Dorsche knapp maßig


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

:m:m:m


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Es fehlt doch jemand, der mal die Trööts aufräumt..|director:|director:

gruß degl

P.s ein Petrie an alle Fänger


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> Es fehlt doch jemand, der mal die Trööts aufräumt..|director:|director:
> 
> gruß degl
> 
> P.s ein Petrie an alle Fänger



Dann sollten wir erwachsen genug sein, sie nicht vermüllen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir erwachsen genug sein, sie nicht vermüllen.



Gut...deine Fangmeldung wäre halt besser unter Fangmeldung(nochmals Petrie dazu)...gepasst und nicht unter OffTopic für Fangmeldung

Denn gerade der Fangmeldungströöt wird leider immer für "OffTopic" missbraucht.....................daher auch meine vorangegangene Aufforderung die Trööts mal zu bereinigen.....

Richtet sich auch nicht gegen dich sondern für den "MOD" mal den Hinweis nachzusehen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wieder 4 mal zu den Fangberichten geguckt und wieder nichts als blödes Gelaber. Schade das es hier so dermaßen berab geht seit Meeresangler_Schwerin hier kein Auge mehr drauf wirft.
> 
> Hier wird extra fürs Gesabbel eine Rubrik eingerichtet aber leider sind einige zu ignorant um ihr Palaver dort einzustellen |krach:



Schön das ihr mich noch nicht vergessen habt.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

was mir hier tatsächlich auffällt ist, dass zur zeit sehr wenige fangmeldungen von seebrücken reinkommen. DAS thema würde mich interessieren, da doch mein KüBo-urlaub vom 13.10. bis 20.10. vor der tür steht. 

ein paar OT-beiträge im fangmeldungen-thread...nichts, worüber es sich derart aufzuregen lohnt. die letzten fangmeldungen bleiben doch i.d.R. nur 2-3 beiträge entfernt. who cares, solange es nicht ausartet?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Schön das ihr mich noch nicht vergessen habt.



Gehörst doch zum Meeresangeln wie kein Anderer hier, haben viele von dir etwas lernen können. Deine Seite ist wohl die am häufigsten erwähnte im AB. 

Schöne Grüße und immer dicke Fische.

PS: Und munter geht`s weiter mit den Gesabbel in den Fangmeldungen.


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich werde morgen mal das Wetter und den Erfolg von gestern ausnutzen und mich mit meiner Frau in Richtung Bukspitze begeben. Wird man vllt. den ein oder anderen dort auch antreffen ?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal das Wetter und den Erfolg von gestern ausnutzen und mich mit meiner Frau in Richtung Bukspitze begeben....






photostyle73 schrieb:


> Wurfweite: *ca. 170 *m (mit Watthose Meter gutgemacht)




Aber nicht die Fische wieder überwerfen :q 
Kann man da wirklich 100m ins Wasser laufen??


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Aber nicht die Fische wieder überwerfen :q
> *Kann man da wirklich 100m ins Wasser laufen??*


*
*


10m ins wasser und 160m werfen geht auch :q


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 10m ins wasser und 160m werfen geht auch :q



Fette Beute Dorschwilli.........#6

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

jo........hat riesenspaß gemacht mit der spinnrute


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

160 m werfen ???? Ihr habt doch nen Knall ....... soweit fliegt nichtmal mein Handy wenn es mal wieder netztot ist. 30 m in´s große Planschbecken gewatschelt und den Rest mit Schmackes und Flamenco


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

160m sind kein problem......






















mit abriss |supergri


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Aber ohne doch auch oder .


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Aber ohne doch auch oder .



Schonmal im Wasser gestanden und geworfen?? |supergri


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

achja weiß nicht kommt drauf an wie weit man rein geht.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Kommt, Jungs, das haben wir nun wirklich schon ein dutzend Male besprochen...

Tom, Du wirfst wirklich, wirklich weit, weiter als die meisten hier, aber denk doch mal mit:

- auf der Wiese ohne alles, kurze Hose, Schießgewehr, Geflochtene, ohne Vorfach, kamst Du nicht auf 200 Meter, sagen wir also wohlwollend 190; 

- mit Vorfach dran ohne Köder kamst Du gerade noch auf 150, immer noch Wiese, perfekter Stand, leichter Rückenwind, leichte Kleidung.

- und jetzt Strand: 
              schlechterer Stand im Sand: nur noch 130 Meter
              dicke Winterklamotten: nur noch 110 Meter
              vielleicht noch Wind von vorne: 90 Meter
              richtige Stärke 4-5 von vorne: 75 Meter

... oder im Wasser stehen (wieder von 150 Metern ausgehend)
              ganz schlechter Stand, wegen Wathose wenig beweglich, wegen Wasser Rute kaum aufladbar: 80 Meter
              Wind von vorne (eher nicht, sonst würde man nicht reinwaten): 60 Meter

... ich wette immer noch, dass mit beköderter Montage unter (Brandungs-) Angelbedingungen NIEMAND 160 Meter wirft, außer bei extremem Rückenwind! Ich selbst werfe sehr deutlich jenseits der 200 auf der Wiese und angle nicht mal bei 120 Metern!


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dirk,

es hilft nur werfen und selber messen.

Du kannst keinen mit Worten überzeugen.

Habs ja selber erst gewusst, als ich an Land geworfen habe.
100m können sehr weit sein.

Gott sein Dank ist hier ja "Offtopic".

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es zum Kong-Cup.
Ich muss dir dringend mal ein bischen Geld in die Hand drücken.
Sonst schickst du mir noch ein Inkasso auf den Hals.#h

@ KlausS. Ich weiss nicht mit dem Samstag. Habe so viel um die Ohren. Der Freitag wird schon extrem stressig. Für mich gehts Freitags morgens rauf und in der Nacht wieder nach Hause. Kannst du die Würmer besorgen?

Gruß an die Brandungssüchtigen.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Achim,

natürlich hast Du Recht; wahrscheinlich kommen daher so wenige auf die Wiese, da kann man sich nur schwer solche Weiten 'in die Tasche lügen', andererseits kann man auch nur auf der Wiese richtig lernen und sehen, ob man sich verbessert, aber hey...
Kommst Du mit der Kompressor klar? Ich hatte einige hübschere für Dich ins Auge gefasst, aber die Kompressor halte ich für am fähigsten für einen Kerl Deiner Statur, und von 'Beinaheanfänger' bis 'Fastprofi'


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hey, Leute ich war letzte Woche auf Fehmarn angeln und beim Ausnehmen habe ich in einem Magen der Flundern einen gelben ca. 5 cm x 3mm Wurm entdeckt. Habt ihr auch schonmal sowas gesehen? Zusätzlich hatte ich 3 Butt mit ner Virusinfektion am Bauch gehabt. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Fische kränker werden.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ey... Du hast mein Knicklicht gefunden... her damit :m

@Achim, klar kann ich machen. Schreib mal per PN wie viele.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Photostyle.......schöne Meldung, macht Hoffnung auf Morgen#h

gruß´degl


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Jetzt muss ich aber auch nochmal fragen, wo genau denn diese Bugspitze ist? Scheint ein gutes Revier zu sein und ich vermute, dass es nähe KüBo/Rerik/W'münde ist?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-bukspitze/412-bugspitze-fuer-romantiker.html


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-bukspitze/412-bugspitze-fuer-romantiker.html


 
Super, Danke. Weiß jemand, ob es dort Parkmöglichkeiten gibt?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

keine fangberichte,war denn keiner los??


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hatte ne Nullnr. auf Fehmarn/Altenteil.........

Scheixx Seitenströmung="Hausfrauenangeln", weil jeder Hol ne Wäscheleine|evil:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß degl

P.s. immerhin die Tombola war mir hold........ne neue Pilkrute konnte ich gewinnen|supergri


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wie, geil. Meine Freundin hat gestern bei Fishermans Partner auch ne Pilke bei der Tombola gewonnen.

Und auch Angeltechnisch sah es genau so bescheiden aus. Viel zu viel Kraut. Haben dann nach etwa einer Stunde wieder eingepackt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ derporto

Weniger Wind als vorgestern, was sich sofort im beißverhalten bemerkbar machte. Erster Fisch ein praller 55er, danach Wind- als auch beißflaute. Sobald der Wind etwas auffrischte kamen auch wieder Bisse.

dann versuch mal selbst, die montage durch kurzes zupfen zu bewegen,oft gibts dann doch noch den ein oder anderen fisch


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ dorschwilli

Wo genau warst du denn in der Brandung?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hab mir auch son teil gebaut und erstmalig getestet:*besser* als jeder pümpel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvaBwHociz0&feature=related


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@doc040:

"Wetter: mehrere Badegäste,Sonnenschein,|kopfkrat

Fang: 7 Platte,4Nemos,halben Sonnenbrand:vik:" 


haha XD geiles wetter  kamen die gäste in schauern oder war es ein stetiges leichtes nieseln ? :q:q:q


----------



## doc040

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> @doc040:
> 
> "Wetter: mehrere Badegäste,Sonnenschein,|kopfkrat
> 
> Fang: 7 Platte,4Nemos,halben Sonnenbrand:vik:"
> 
> 
> haha XD geiles wetter  kamen die gäste in schauern oder war es ein stetiges leichtes nieseln ? :q:q:q


Moin,moin,nochmal für dich Sonnenschein,20 Grad,wolkenloser Himmel,am Strand mehrere Badegäste,19.10.12 (Freitag) MFG doc040


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

weiß ich doch  aber war ne geile zusammenfassung :m


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin moin,

kann mir jemand auskunft geben wie es derzeit in kägsdorf fangmäßig aussieht ?! bin am überlegen morgen mal dort meine ruten abzulegen in der hoffnung was zu fangen


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Aardaroth, irgendwas scheint bei dir angeltechnisch schiefzulaufen. Soviel Pech kann man ja gar nicht haben...


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

jap seh ich auch so :c ich weiß ja das ich anfänger bin und deswegen noch einiges an erfahrung und technik fehlt...aber wenigsten einen fisch kann mir das meer doch schenken #d so als ansporn :m

naja ich werds einfach weiter versuchen so schnell lass ich mich nicht unterkriegen :m wenigstens habe ich dieses mal nichts verloren außer 5m hauptschnur und ein 125er blei (beim einpacken liegenlassen ARGH #q)


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin kann mir wer sagen ob in kborn noch die netze stehen ? die nächsten tage scheinen anglerwetterisch gut zu werden stramm aus west ist angesagt bis donnerstag...und das würd ich die tage nutzen wollen:m


----------



## möpps

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Windfinder zeigt ne 5 in böen 7 läst vermuten das keine netze stehen aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend Pink Marlin,



> Zitat von *Gunnar.*
> 
> 
> _Wasser war um gut 10m rückläufig_


 


> Seit wann haben wir Ebbe und Flut???
> Wasserstand 16:00 Uhr +46cm
> Wasserstand 22:30 Uhr +20cm
> 
> Natürlich ist uns das ablaufende Wasser auch aufgefallen, aber es war nicht einmal ansatzweise 2m.


 
Anfangs war das Wasser so hoch das die Buhnen gerade so ganz knapp rausschauten. Am Ufer waren die ersten Pfähle total unter Wasser....
Zum Schluß konnte man an den Bunen gut sehen das der Wasserstand um einiges gesunken ist. Mit der Wathose konnte ich dann bis etwas über der Hälfte der Bunenreihe ins Wasser gehen. Anfangs war schon nach den ersten Drittel schluß.
Gut , die 10m entsprachen wohl mehr dem Gefühl. Aber ganz sicher war das mehr als "deine" 2m.


----------



## Pink_Marlin

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Als ich angekommen bin, konnte man am Strand kaum auswerfen. Mein Dreibein stellte ich genau an die Wasserkante. Zum Schluss bin ich maximal 2m weiter nach vorne gegangen..mehr nicht. Zudem habe ich die Wetterboje angerufen und mir die Wasserstände angehört. Als ich begonnen habe, waren es +46cm und gegen 22.30 noch +20cm. Das passt auch gut zu den zwei Metern. Wenn man so viel ablaufendes Wasser hat, hat man schon echt schlechte Bedingungen. Wir haben seit Wochen immer Südwind oder nervigen Westwind und einen Tief-Ausläufer nach dem nächsten. Ich will mal wieder ne 5-6 aus Nord/ Nord-West haben. Dieser Südwind nervt!


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Tja , richtige Brandung hatte ich dieses Jahr erst einmal. 6-8 bft- in Böhen bis 11. Das war dann schon richtig Arbeit. Konnte da nur eine Rute nutzen. Zum Glück gabs aber neben viel viel Seegras auch gut Fisch!!
Aber rein von den Fängen her brauch ich mich nicht beschweren. Auch bei nicht potimalen Bedingungen hatt es immer geklappt.

Wann bist mal wieder dort??


----------



## Pink_Marlin

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Werd wohl am Mittwoch wieder vor Ort sein...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich bin am Freitag dort.... Hätte ja sein können..


----------



## geeni

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Warum lese ich eigentlich nur Fangmeldungen über das Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee?
Würde auch sehr gerne mal Brandungsangeln fahren, aber zur Ostsee sind es für mich 200km weiter als zur Nordsee.
Geht niemand in der Nordsee Brandungsangeln oder wie? geht das da nicht?


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend,

Deine Frage kann ich nicht beantworten.
Aber ..... ich fürchte das deine Frage hier untergeht. 
Besser wäre es warscheinlich wenn du dazu ein eigenes Thema erstellst. Dann werden sicher mehr User darauf aufmerksam.


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



geeni schrieb:


> Warum lese ich eigentlich nur Fangmeldungen über das Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee?
> Würde auch sehr gerne mal Brandungsangeln fahren, aber zur Ostsee sind es für mich 200km weiter als zur Nordsee.
> Geht niemand in der Nordsee Brandungsangeln oder wie?* geht das da nicht?*






von den inseln gehts bestimmt.......
und ansonsten wohl nur dort, wo das wasser tief genug ist oder wieder wird(ebbe und flut)


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

habt ihr euer brandungsequipment schon eingemottet ?

kann doch nicht sein, das ich am wochenende allein unterwegs war....|kopfkrat


----------



## der beste

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wird vielleicht vielen zu kalt sein. Ausserdem nervt dieser 
Wind echt. Werde mich wohl am 22. mit dem Roten Mann
an der Küste treffen und den Weihnachtsdorsch abholen. 
Euch allen einen schönen Advent.#h


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschwilli,

das nenn ich jetzt mal "gutes Weihnachtbrandeln"........... 

digges Petrie:m

gruß degl


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ dorschwilli 306

Ebenfalls ein Petri von mir zur schönen Strecke.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

danke euch beiden!!falls ihr könnt, dann bitte nachziehen!!#h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> danke euch beiden!!falls ihr könnt, dann bitte nachziehen!!#h


 
petri plattenwilli  .und ja machen wir. #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri plattenwilli  .*und ja machen wir. #h*




aber lass die nackten damen in ruh, falls welche liegen


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> aber lass die nackten damen in ruh, falls welche liegen


 
Können wir nicht gehen ja nur wegen den Damen angeln:l


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

mit euern kurzen ruten??:q


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

genau mit denen. es geht um effektivität.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ wilder karpfen, du sollst die plattfische doch nicht gleich ausrotten

dickes petri #6


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Für dieses Jahr haben die Platten erstmal Ruhe vor mir|supergri#h


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr haben die Platten erstmal Ruhe vor mir|supergri#h


 
An welchem Strand warst du denn? "Mecklenburger Küste" ist ja recht weitläufig


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Also wirklich, lieber Wildkarpfen! Willst du uns hier alle dumm sterben lassen? Zu deiner Ehrenrettung erwarten wir umfangreiches Bild- und Kartenmaterial und selbstredend die GPS-Daten dieser märchenhaften Fangplätze!


Mit den besten Grüssen.......


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Also wirklich, lieber Wildkarpfen! Willst du uns hier alle dumm sterben lassen? Zu deiner Ehrenrettung erwarten wir umfangreiches Bild- und Kartenmaterial und selbstredend die GPS-Daten dieser märchenhaften Fangplätze!
> 
> 
> Mit den besten Grüssen.......


 
mir würde der strand ohne angabe des genauen platzes ja schon genügen


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin moin 
war jemand von euch die tage mal in kborn auf der brücke und kann berichten was da gerade (nicht) läuft ?!


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nur vom Hören/Sagen: Platten werden wohl ganz gut gefangen. leider keine Kracher. Dorsche fehlen fast komplett, obwohl die bei 4-6m noch geblinkert werden.
Petri heil und berichte, wenn du da warst!


----------



## browning44

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Respekt an die, die sich bei diesem Wetter in die Brandung trauen!!!:m


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

War letztens mit einem Kollegen unterwegs bei auflandigem Wind und  bissel Schneegestöber (teilweise konnte man die Knickis nciht mehr von Schneeflocken unterscheiden). War aber ne lustige Angelrunde auch wenn nur 1 Butt  rausgekommen ist. Die Temperaturen waren schon knapp um die -6°c, was  uns aber nicht großartig störte.

Also Leute hoch von der Couch und raus ans Wasser :m


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nächstes WE geht es wieder los,den Fisch ist reichlich da.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#6 :q ...ey Karpfen, sind dir eigentlich schon Kiemen gewachsen und die Augen zur Kopfoberseite gewandert?
Solltest du natürlich ein Gewerbe angemeldet haben, ist die Sache klar. Schliesslich musst du ja davon leben:g:q.

Und wo gibts eigentlich die PLATZKARTEN........?

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Nächstes WE geht es wieder los,den Fisch ist reichlich da.


 
wildkarpfen, du warst gerade erst in warnemünde unterwegs, richtig? warst du auf den molen? butt scheint dort gut zu gehen momentan. bin auch am überlegen doch nochmal vorzeitig ein wochenende an der küste einzuschieben. hatte mir das eigentlich erst wieder für März vorgenommen, wassertemperaturen von mindestens 5 grad vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich war gestern von 14.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr auf der Seebrücke in Rerik "zugange".

Leider nicht ein Zupfer.....#c


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hast du vielleicht vergessen, die angeln auch auszuwerfen??


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht vergessen, die angeln auch auszuwerfen??



Hehe..der war gut..wußte doch, ich hab was vergessen! :m

Nee, hatte 2 Brandungsruten draußen, je mit Doppelhaken-Butt-System und Wattwurm.

Dazu noch eine schwere Spinne mit Buttlöffel und ebenfalls Wattwurm am Nachläufer.

Egal welche Richtung, ob nah oder fern, einfach nix.#c

Dabei habe ich 2 Flundern direkt unter der Seebrücke beobachten können. Aber selbst den Wurm direkt vor'm Maul wollten die nicht.|kopfkrat

Kurz vor'm "Russenzaun" haben sich in der Dämmerung noch 2 Brandungsangler niedergelassen.
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die was hatten.;+

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

eigenartig das so garnüscht ging.........etwas weiter östlich hat der"wilde karpfen", tags zuvor doch top gefangen


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> eigenartig das so garnüscht ging.........etwas weiter östlich hat der"wilde karpfen", tags zuvor doch top gefangen



Jap, das hatte ich gelesen.

Wer weiß, was denen vor dem Magen stand...#c

Aber Dank Chris (MeFo_83) konnte ich überhaupt erst an dem Sonntag angeln, er hat mir netterweise Wattwürmer besorgt.

Dafür nochmal ein riesen-Danke #6#6#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Jap, das hatte ich gelesen.
> 
> Wer weiß, was denen vor dem Magen stand...#c
> 
> Aber Dank Chris (MeFo_83) konnte ich überhaupt erst an dem Sonntag angeln, er hat mir netterweise Wattwürmer besorgt.
> 
> Dafür nochmal ein riesen-Danke #6#6#6


echt schade, bei deiner weiten anreise. siehst die platten vor der nase schwimmen und nix geht. leider gibt es solche tage. #c


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich war gestern von 14.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr auf der Seebrücke in Rerik "zugange".
> 
> Leider nicht ein Zupfer.....#c


 
Musste ich in rerik auch schon beobachten. Wenn es arschkalt ist, beißt nichts mehr. Deshalb fahre ich im Januar und Februar auch nicht mehr dahin. Der Aufwand ist ähnlich wie bei dir doch ziemlich hoch. Obwohl man in "warmen" Wintermonaten traumstunden erleben kann. Mein größten schollen (jenseits der 50cm) habe ich im Januar/Februar gefangen.
Das Phänomen mit den geteilten Fängen zur zeit ließt man ja auch in anderen Threads.
Aber wenigstens hast du deine Ruhe gehabt. :m


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Musste ich in rerik auch schon beobachten. Wenn es arschkalt ist, beißt nichts mehr. Deshalb fahre ich im Januar und Februar auch nicht mehr dahin. Der Aufwand ist ähnlich wie bei dir doch ziemlich hoch. Obwohl man in "warmen" Wintermonaten traumstunden erleben kann. Mein größten schollen (jenseits der 50cm) habe ich im Januar/Februar gefangen.
> Das Phänomen mit den geteilten Fängen zur zeit ließt man ja auch in anderen Threads.
> *Aber wenigstens hast du deine Ruhe gehabt.* :m


 
Ist auch relativ.

Man glaubt garnicht, wieviele Spaziergänger trotz Kälte und Schneegriesel da unterwegs waren.
Waren aber alle nett und mit einigen konnte man sogar ein Schwätzchen halten.
Das nächste mal geht's Mitte Februar nach Rerik, mal sehen was dann läuft.


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Heute wollte ich wieder ein paar Platten fangen, Wattis hätte ich auch bekommen.Das Blöde war nur das die Kanten voller Treibeis sind , und das Angeln unmöglich machte.Nächste Woche soll es ja wieder milder werden dann wird es wohl klappen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ nobbi 1962    ging denn gar nichts nicht mal ein biss??


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moin dorschwilli 306

nein es ging nix#c

bei den abgerissenen Vorfächern waren auch noch die kompletten wattis dran.

Mein Angelkollege das gleiche Problem.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

danke für die info!!! scheixx winter     ...ich will endlich frühling#h


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Scheiß die Wand an,in zwei Wochen startet unser Brandungsangelfrühjahrsevent in Rerik,mit Umweg über Stralsund und Rügendamm.
Aber wenn ich das Wetter so sehe......#q

Leute,macht mal Sonne und warmes Wasser bei euch im Norden,damit sich der weite Weg lohnt und außer Spass und Freude am Angelsport auch mal noch etwas Fisch da ist für uns.


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Na tolle Wurst
wollte über Ostern zum Campingplatz (Hohenfelde)
der macht nicht auf stellt kein Wasser an #q


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

blick heute aus dem fenster   winter/kein sonnenstrahl

http://s14.directupload.net/images/130329/56gn8hs9.jpg


----------



## svenigehtangeln

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das gemeine ist ja:diesmal scheint ja der Wind mitzumachen(nicht Wochenlang aus Süd),und Neumond ist auch noch.
Aber ich sag mal so,nichts fangen kann ich auch daheim,also nichts wie ans Wasser!


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Zum Wetter,ich habe die Schnauze voll.


----------



## StilleQuelle

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hey Leute.....
scheint ja langsam in der Brandung wieder zu laufen....
Bin am Wochenende mit Feunden oben.... 2 Tage Kutter und danach 2 Tage Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn...  ich berichte....

Gruß Stille Quelle


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petrie Bodo.....schönes Ergebniss........#6

gruß degl


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Freunde,

Habe mich soeben kurzfristig dazu entschlossen von morgen auf Sonntag nach KüBo zu fahren. Wetter soll herrlich werden, trocken, um 10 grad, Wind mäßig aus Nord, WT um 6 grad.

Plane einen Ansitz auf der Seebrücke.

Wie sieht's mit den Butt aus im Moment? Hab gegenteiliges gehört, allerdings überwiegend sehr Positives. 

Vielleicht hat jemand Infos aus erster Hand für mich?

MfG Dennis


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Na, dann hält von mir noch ein kleiner wasserstandsbericht.

Bin gerade in KüBo angekommen. Wetter ist tatsächlich herrlich. Keine Wolken, 10 grad und auflandiger Wind 2-3. Gerade eine kleine Brückenbeschauung getätigt.

Die Sandbank scheint sich uferwärts verschoben bzw, ausgedehnt zu haben. Sie ist definitiv breiter als sonst. Wasser vom Ufer bis etwa 60 m stark angetrübt. Ein Zeichen des recht starken Windes in den letzten Tagen nehme ich an. Sieht verlockend aus. Dahinter schlagartig klarer, die Linie ist wie mit dem lineal gezogen. Riesige Sandaal-Schwärme überall. In teilweise kapitalen Größen. Denke ich gehe gleich nochmal raus mit meinem kleinsten heringspaternoster und fange mit mir meinen Jahresvorrat an Köderfischen. 

Raubende MeFos sind nicht in Sicht.

Gegen 17:00 geht's mit 60 frischen Watts  von Schote dann den ersehnten Platten entgegen. Es ist alles zubereitet, jetzt dürfen sie kommen.

Ich berichte.

MfG Dennis


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

na dann petri!!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Habe nochmal nachträglich ein paar Impressionen zum gestrigen Abend in meinen Fangbericht eingefügt.

Die Qualität der Bilder bei wenig Restlicht lässt leider ziemlich zu wünschen übrig. So what, schönen Abend.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Letztes WE hat mich angefixt. Hab mich für morgen auf Sonntag wieder in KüBo eingemietet. Soll ja einen kleinen Temperatursturz bzw. Wetterumschwung geben. Ab frühen Nachmittag niederschlagsfrei, bewölkt, um 7 Grad, Wind 3 aus N/NW, später 2 aus N.

Wie liefs denn die letzten Tagen bei euch oben mit den Butt?


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ObiVonKenobi,
Klasse, glückwunsch zu den Fischen.
Und beim Brandeln erlebt man fast immer sachen die einem im nachhinein schmunzeln lassen  Weiter so.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

heute abend wird angebrandelt.........
80 wattis liegen bereit und freuen sich schon#h


----------



## ObiVonKenobi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke Danke Danke #h


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri euch allen und viel Erfolg heut Abend!

Bin gerade in kübo angekommen. Wind steht auf Land, soll aber abnehmen.

In ein paar Stunden gehts los.

Bis dahin.


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## photostyle73

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Weiss jemand ob mit den Hornies schon was geht ?


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

In 14 Tagen könnte was gehen, aber jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

genau noch etwas wärme und ab geht es


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ElCanaro, Super und dickes Petri

@Degl, schönes ergebniss haste dir da ergattert 
Mit den Ruten noch zufrieden?


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> @ElCanaro, Super und dickes Petri
> 
> @Degl, schönes ergebniss haste dir da ergattert
> Mit den Ruten noch zufrieden?



Hab an anderer Stelle einen ausführlichen Bericht.......wirst staunen

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Habs doch scho gelesen  Nur sind mir pers. die Ringe zu Lütt 
ABER, du hast mir noch nicht geantwortet ^^ 
Mit den anderen Ruten noch zufrieden?


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Habs doch scho gelesen  Nur sind mir pers. die Ringe zu Lütt
> ABER, du hast mir noch nicht geantwortet ^^
> Mit den anderen Ruten noch zufrieden?



Ja voll und ganz....bleiben für "richtig Brandung":vik:

gruß degl


----------



## ElCanario

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> @ElCanaro, Super und dickes Petri
> 
> @Degl, schönes ergebniss haste dir da ergattert
> Mit den Ruten noch zufrieden?



Boedchen , danke dir . der Glückwunsch ist auf GC angekommen ...


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ silvio

Das will ich auch schwer hoffen! Ist sehr ruhig geworden hier, dafür dass der Platten-Run in vollem Gange ist.

Bin gespannt für welche Brücke du dich letztlich entschieden hast. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Silvio

....Kühlungsborn ist einfach ein herrliches Plätzchen.

Petri zu deinen Fängen. Auch wenn viel Kleinfisch dabei war, du warst entspannt. Und das zählt letztendlich 

Und generell schön, dass mal wieder jemand einen Seebrücken-Bericht abgibt. 

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich wollte letztes wochenende auch anbrandeln, hab aber leider mit rüsselseuche und fieber im bett verbracht|evil:
2011 am 04.09.und 2012 am 08.09.waren beim anbrandeln schon brauchbare leos unterwegs.
schwarzmundgrundeln beim brandeln, das fehlt ja noch|uhoh: meinen hausbach haben die viecher auch schon erreicht#q#q


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Ra.T, da wird man ja Neidisch.
Haben sich Muscheln dort als super fängig erwiesen? besser wie Wattis und Ringler?
Hilf mal einen Nicht Westerkappel Heini auf die Sprünge bitte.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*




Boedchen schrieb:


> @Ra.T, da wird man ja Neidisch.





Boedchen schrieb:


> Haben sich Muscheln dort als super fängig erwiesen? besser wie Wattis und Ringler?
> Hilf mal einen Nicht Westerkappel Heini auf die Sprünge bitte.


Hallo...,
Die Fische essen alles, genauso wie Schollen große Seebarschhaken mit kompletten Muscheln einsaugten, nehmen Seebarsche natürlich auch Würmer. 
Aber so´n dicker Seebarsch macht für einen kleinen Wurm wohl sein Maul nicht mehr auf, deshalb biete ich den Tieren üppigere Malzeiten an, die Sie auch nicht alle Tage finden. Dicke Wurmmahlzeiten können hier auch richtig ins Geld gehen, da die Würmer nur max. 10 Minuten am Haken bleiben, dann sind sie von kleinen Tieren abgenagt. (Ist der Wurm nach 10 Minuten noch dran, dann ist da auch nichts und ich wechsel die Angelstelle).
Muschelfleisch hat für mich gegenüber Seeringel einige Vorteile:
wie schon gesagt, sie riechen mehr, sind billiger, man kann es im Kühlfach lagern und ich binde die ersten 10 Muscheln schon in der Wohnung an verschiedene Haken (Zeitersparnis).

Und als letztes: Seebarsche beissen hier gut auf Muschelfleisch. 

Preise: 100 Gr Seeringelwurm kosten 4€, 500 Gr Muschelfleisch 2,75€.

Aber jeder hat so seine spezielle Methode, die einen machens so und die anderen halt anders.

Mal ein Beispiel aus dem Urlaub: Ich den ganzen Tag am Strand mit Muschelfleisch auf Seebarschjagd - keiner biss an. Gehe Abends auf den Steeg - kommt ein Junge (höchstens 12 Jahre) stellt sich neben mich, lässt seine Kinderrute mit Heringspaternoster runter da er Sprotten angeln wollte - nach 5 Minuten schrie er, da seine Angel nach unten gezogen wurde und als dieser einkurbelte hatte er einen mittleren Seebarsch geangelt. Tja, manchmal beissen sie auch so. 
Ein Nachbar fing nur mit Wobbler die Fische. 
Also, alles ist möglich.

Anbei noch einmal 2 Fotos: Haken mit Muschelfleisch und Scholle die den Haken komplett eingesaugt hatte.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Ra.T schrieb:


> ......
> 
> mfg
> Ralf



Sehr sauber Erklärt.
DANKE

Ich denke das wird bestimmt mal ein Ziel werden


----------



## jobo61

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kollegen, in was füllt ihr die Muschel da ein. Pwa kommt da ja wohl nicht in Frage#c   
Grüße aus den Innland


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen, in was füllt ihr die Muschel da ein. Pwa kommt da ja wohl nicht in Frage#c
> Grüße aus den Innland



Hallo...,
meinst du Geruchsstoff ?
Das Muschelfleisch riecht von alleine.
Bevor da Missverständnisse aufkommen,
das Fleisch riecht nicht so wie auf'm Kloh,
sonst wäre es ja schlecht.
Oder was meinst du ?

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> meinst du Geruchsstoff ?
> Das Muschelfleisch riecht von alleine.
> Bevor da Missverständnisse aufkommen,
> das Fleisch riecht nicht so wie auf'm Kloh,
> sonst wäre es ja schlecht.
> Oder was meinst du ?
> 
> mfg
> Ralf


 
Ich denke er meint eher, wie du die Muschel am Haken befestigst, damit sie beim Auswerfen nicht eine andere Flugroute wie die Monatge nimmt. |rolleyes


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Mit diesem Gummigarn,
tausend nicht zu stramme Wicklungen.
Das hält das Fleisch am Haken.
Die Muschel hat an einem Ende einen harten Knubbel,
das kommt ans Ende zum Wiederhaken, Rutschsicherung.
Ach ja, auf Wurmnadel aufgezogen und dann auf den Haken schieben.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## jobo61

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke an die Kollegen für die Aufklärung. Ich werde dann mal ein paar von diesen Muschelmurmeln basteln. Wie groß bzw dick mach ihr die so für die Plattis. 
Und nochmals Danke und Grüße aus der Pfalz #h


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi in die Runde! Zum Thema Brandungsangeln / Brückenangeln würde ich gern mal eine Frage zur Diskussion stellen. Ende Oktober werde ich wieder oben sein. Da die Familie dabei ist, versuche ich familienfreundliche ANgelzeiten zu finden. Bisher ging ich immer abends bis nachts los. Nun überlege ich, in der Nacht (so gegen 3 oder 4) einzusteigen und dann in den Sonnenaufgang rein zu fischen. Was meint ihr, wäre das eine Alternative? Beste Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

geht auf jedenfall
manchmal ist der Sonnenaufgang die beste Beißzeit
vor allem mit der Spinnrute kann man da schonmal ganz gut los


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Eimannfrei (|supergri), dann werde ich dies zum Wohle der Familie und gegen meinen Schlafrythmus auch mal probieren. Die Wattis kann ich ja trotzdem rauspfeffern. Vielen Dank und allzeit Petri Heil!


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



FischermanII schrieb:


> geht auf jedenfall
> manchmal ist der Sonnenaufgang die beste Beißzeit
> vor allem mit der Spinnrute kann man da schonmal ganz gut los


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

wenn die nacht nicht zu dunkel ist(also etwas mondlicht) haste sicherlich gute chancen...
versuch macht klug


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Dorschwilli:
könntest du hier auch noch ungefähr die Ecke nennen wo du diese schönen Kollegen erlegt hast?
Glückwunsch übrigens...

Grüße

der Lippi

östlich von travemünde -   mv, also ostseekarte erforderlich


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

klaro da kannste nix verkehrt machen! ich würd aber auch die spinne dann nehmen!


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Dorschwilli,

das nenn ich jetzt aber mal ne "Sternstunde"........

Digges Petrie#6

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

bei dem Verhältnis von maßig zu untermaßig werd ich glatt neidisch. Das möcht ich mal wieder erleben...


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dorschwilli,Dickes Petri Heil#:


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

petri dank!!

bin selber angenehm überrascht#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hat keiner die brandungspeitschen am we geschwungen??


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

respekt dorschwilli ,
bei dir sehen die Branungsangelresultate immer noch so aus wie in früheren Zeiten^^....

Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren, wo genau du angelst.

Deine beste Beisszeit war zwischen 1 und 3 uhr, kam da das Wasser ?

MfG


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Schmale schrieb:


> respekt dorschwilli ,
> bei dir sehen die Branungsangelresultate immer noch so aus wie in früheren Zeiten^^....habe aber auch 7 stunden geangelt
> 
> Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren, wo genau du angelst.bin immer so vergesslich
> 
> Deine beste Beisszeit war zwischen 1 und 3 uhr, kam da das Wasser ? vorher gabs nur kleinzeug-wasserstand hat sich von 20-03.00 kaum verändert, aber die brandung hat zugenommen
> 
> MfG



die meisten haben schon früh zusammengepackt, und sicher kaum was gefangen.....was lange währt, wird endlich g.....#h


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend,

Das erlebe ich regelmäßig...
Wenn bis 20-22Uhr nichts beißt packen viele ein.
Ok - meinen Segen haben se -denn gelegentlich  überlassen sie mir die übriggebliebenen Würmer.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Carsten,

was zeichnet nen guten Angler aus.....?

GEDULD........digges Petrie#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Da frag ich mal dazwischen... Wie is denn der Fangerfolg Tags/Nachts auf Scholle/Dorsch? Wollte Samstag Nachmittag los in den Abend rein. Und wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den Gezeiten?


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Da frag ich mal dazwischen... Wie is denn der Fangerfolg Tags/Nachts auf Scholle/Dorsch? Wollte Samstag Nachmittag los in den Abend rein. Und wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den Gezeiten?


bleib am nachmittag zu haus, abends los und bis mindestens 2 durchhalten.


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> bleib am nachmittag zu haus, abends los und bis mindestens 2 durchhalten.



Echt jetzt? Alsooo, nicht das ich das nicht durchhalten würde, aber.... Echt jetzt?! |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

meine festellung von gestern: gute fische erst ab 23.00 uhr


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Alsooo, nicht das ich das nicht durchhalten würde, aber.... Echt jetzt?! |kopfkrat


 
ja echt jetzt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@derLippi: Fettes Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen! 15:00 - 06:00 Uhr? Respekt, das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen! Komplett durchgefischt, oder im Strandzelt eingenickt?

LG C.


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dankeeee Carsten...

konnte nicht wirklich schlafen da es immer wider gebissen hat...ich hatte irgendwann ab 2 uhr die Ruten mit Glocken bestückt um im Falle des einschlafens doch noch reagieren zu können...so war es dann auch kurz die Augen zu gehabt und wider bimmelte es an der Rute...
Ich bleibe meistens bis morgens da ich sowieso nen Haufen Gerödel zum Strand schleppe und Nachts dann alles wider einpacken macht keinen Spaß.
Da man eh nicht dauernd Zeit hat angeln zu fahren genieße ich diese Nächte am Strand besonders...Lecker Bierchen oder auch Glühwein dabei, nen Gaskocher und nen Brandungszelt...ist total gemütlich und welcher Nichtangler kann schon diese Impressionen während der Nacht bei sternklarem Himmel erleben...selbst wenn nichts Beisst wäre das alle Mühe Wert..

In diesem Sinne schöne Grüße in die Runde..und wenn mal einer Losfahren will und noch keinen Gefährten zum angeln hat..sagt gern Bescheid...Ich versuche jede freie Minute am Wasser zu verbringen (leider fehlt oft die Zeit..)

MfG

Der Lippi:vik:


----------



## sunny

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Was ich unglaublich finde, sind die Fänge der Seelachse in ansehnlicher Stückzahl. Gab es das schon mal? 

Wenn ich doch nur näher an der Küste wohnen würde. Hätte richtig Lust dazu auch mal wieder in die Brandung zu gehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



sunny schrieb:


> Was ich unglaublich finde, sind die Fänge der Seelachse in ansehnlicher Stückzahl. Gab es das schon mal?


 
Ja, das gab es schon einmal, ist aber schon einige Jahre her, eine Wittlinginvasion hatten wir auch schon, da hat man 40iger Wittlinge vom Strand gefangen. Solche Höhen und Tiefen scheinen sich in gewissen Abständen zu wiederholen.

Hoffentlich passiert das mit den größeren Dorschen auch mal wieder.... Da hatten wir auch schon Zeiten, wo zweistellige Zahlen gut maßiger (über 50cm) Dorsche nicht selten waren, auch bei Ententeich.


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ja,das war ne tolle Nacht.Der Lippi saß ja ein paar hundert Meter entfernt von mir.Das muß schon ein gewaltiger Köhlerschwarm gewesen sein,der da die Brandung abgegrast hat.

Plane den nächsten Fischzug um den 3.Advent,wenn das Wetter noch erträglich ist.Wenn sich noch 2 Mann anschließen möchten,gerne!#6

Vorweihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Wird bei euch in letzter Zeit auch mehr kontrolliert?
Bin jetzt am WE das 7. oder 8. mal in '13 kontrolliert worden, also öfter als min. die letzten 5 Jahre zusammen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ rapalla

Datum: 03/04.12.2013
Zeit: *22:00 - 04:00Uhr*
Ort: Zingst Seebrücke
Wind: anfangs aus W , später aus SW
Wetter: bewölkt, diesig, später etwas Nebel
Wasser: anfangs wenig Brandung mit zunehmend ablandigem Wind später kräftiger, der Wind hat das Wasser stark zurück gedrängt, kein Kraut
Wurfweite: bis etwa 100m
Fänge: *Nichts*, die Köder blieben unberührt. Als ich ankam war ein Einheimischer vor Ort, hatte ein paar Heringe im Eimer, er packte ein und hatte recht dass ich nichts fangen werde.

kaum zu glauben|kopfkrat

was waren denn deine köder??


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wie siehts denn momentan aus?! Die Fänge scheinen ja die letzten Tage nicht besonders gewesen zu sein, worran kann das liegen?! Ist das Wasser etwa schon zu kalt und der Fisch steht zu weit draußen im Tiefen ;+?! Kann doch eig noch nicht sein, das Wasser hat noch um die 6-7 °, aber 4 wirds ja langsam eng. Wollte eigentlich noch nen Ansitz wagen demnächst, mal schauen :g


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Solange kein Eis auf dem Wasser ist, kann man in die Brandung! Es wurde doch z.T. auch gut bis sehr gut in den vergangenen 14 Tagen gefangen. Leider wenig Plattfisch in diesem Jahr, aber die Köhler reißen ja einiges raus und Dorsch läuft auch wieder besser. Man fängt nur nicht jedes Mal einen Eimer voll. Die Saison ist in vollem Gange. 

Petri, C.


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Beim Anmarsch haben wir mit vielen netten Mefoanglern gesprochen.Spitzenreiter war ein Hamburger Jung mit 8 Mefos auf Fliege,alle knapp untermaßig.

Wir haben uns dann einen Strandabschnitt zum Angeln ausgesucht,wo wir den Watanglern aus dem Wege gehen.

Leider meinte ein Angelfreund mit dem Ende der Schonzeit auch gleich ein Hohheitsgebiet in der Ostsee erworben zu haben.Nach dem er meinem Angelfreund über seine Watwürmer getrampelt war,machte ich ihm im Zurufen klar,wie langwierig ein Herauseitern eines 150g Brandungsbleies sein kann.Seine Antwort war:"So weit kommst Du nicht".

Meinen Wurf hat er dann mehr als nur mit Interesse verfolgt.Als das Blei dann etwa 2 m hinter ihm einschlug,kam eine ganz spontane Einsicht und der vorher empfohlene Rückwärtsgang.Für mich eine mehr als unnötige und überaus gefährliche Aktion.Ich muß diesem Angelfreund eine grobe Unsportlichkeit bescheinigen und im Fußball würde dies mindestens einmal Aussetzen bedeuten.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

War ein schöner Freitagabend am Strand. Wieder viel probiert und gelernt. Es fing allerdings sehr zurückhaltend an, trotz anständiger Brandung und auflandigem Wind um 5 kamen die Bisse erst ab 20:00 Uhr, richtig rund lief es dann ab 24:00 Uhr.
Dunkel war es anfangs auch, der (fast) Vollmond wurde erst ab 21:00 Uhr unangenehm hell, zumal es dann aufklarte, den Fischen schien dass aber relativ egal zu sein. Die Masse an Bissen, die nicht verwandelt werden konnten, war frustrierend hoch: Von über 30 zum Teil heftigen Attacken blieben letztlich nur 8 Fische hängen, größtenteils vorn in der Lippe erwischt, 3 Fische auf dem Weg zum Strand verloren. Die Fische fassten oft nur einmal kurz an und ließen dann wieder vom Köder ab. Systeme, Vorfachlänge, Hakenformen und -größen wurden durchprobiert, und siehe da, die Quote wurde besser. 
Kein einziger Untermaßiger, aber nur ein wirklich guter Brandungsdorsch. Je weiter der Wurf, umso schneller kamen die Bisse, hatte permanent das Gefühl, dass mir ein paar Meter fehlten. Interessanterweise blieben die Bisse konsequent aus, wenn ein Stück Seeringler am Haken war, Watti pur war Trumpf. Fangerfolg von 18:00-24:00 = 3 Fische, Fangerfolg von 24:00 bis 2:00 = 5 Fische! Dann leider Abbruch, da Würmer alle. Hätte noch die ganze Nacht weiterangeln können...


----------



## MarcoZG

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



meckchris schrieb:


> Beim Anmarsch haben wir mit vielen netten Mefoanglern gesprochen.Spitzenreiter war ein Hamburger Jung mit 8 Mefos auf Fliege,alle knapp untermaßig.
> 
> Wir haben uns dann einen Strandabschnitt zum Angeln ausgesucht,wo wir den Watanglern aus dem Wege gehen.
> 
> Leider meinte ein Angelfreund mit dem Ende der Schonzeit auch gleich ein Hohheitsgebiet in der Ostsee erworben zu haben.Nach dem er meinem Angelfreund über seine Watwürmer getrampelt war,machte ich ihm im Zurufen klar,wie langwierig ein Herauseitern eines 150g Brandungsbleies sein kann.Seine Antwort war:"So weit kommst Du nicht".
> 
> Meinen Wurf hat er dann mehr als nur mit Interesse verfolgt.Als das Blei dann etwa 2 m hinter ihm einschlug,kam eine ganz spontane Einsicht und der vorher empfohlene Rückwärtsgang.Für mich eine mehr als unnötige und überaus gefährliche Aktion.Ich muß diesem Angelfreund eine grobe Unsportlichkeit bescheinigen und im Fußball würde dies mindestens einmal Aussetzen bedeuten.



Hast du keine Fäuste um dich zu wehren?
Jemand 150 g Blei am Kopf zu werfen halte ich schon für ziemlich durchgeknallt , damit kannst du die Leute richtig doll verltzen und im Knast kommen


----------



## MarcoZG

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wir waren gestern in Boltenhagen in der Hoffnung wenigstens ein Platten zu bekommen bei dem Südwind:
Standort : Boltenhagen
Wetter : Südwind 34 km/h Wind und zeitweise Regen
Uhrzeit: 13.30 Uhr-21.30 Uhr
Fänge zu 3 . : 2 utermaßige Schollen die selbstverständlich wieder rein geworfen wurden
Fazit: Nie wieder bei SÜDWIND los


----------



## mathei

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

wart ihr auf der brücke


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> *Hast du keine Fäuste um dich zu wehren?*
> Jemand 150 g Blei am Kopf zu werfen halte ich schon für ziemlich durchgeknallt , damit kannst du die Leute richtig doll verltzen und im Knast kommen


 
*Du* redest von "durchgeknallt" ???? ...... sorry, aber da denk mal gründlich drüber nach, oder frag jemanden, der dir helfen könnte..........  #d


----------



## MarcoZG

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> wart ihr auf der brücke



Ja waren auf der Brücke , dass einziger gute war das gemütliche sitzen am beleuchteten Tannenbaum


----------



## MarcoZG

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> *Du* redest von "durchgeknallt" ???? ...... sorry, aber da denk mal gründlich drüber nach, oder frag jemanden, der dir helfen könnte..........  #d



Also meinte damit nicht , dass Gewalt gut ist , sondern wenn man schon so drauf ist jemanden verletzen zu wollen bei einem Konflikt , sollte man die Fäuste nehmen , aber nicht einen Gegenstand mit dem man jemanden schwer verletzen kann


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Gestern das neue Jahr angebrandelt. Wetter war extrem. Erst extrem klar, aber dann kam gegen 22:30 eine Wolkenbank und innerhalb von Sekunden  heftige Sturmböen und Starkregen. Meine Ruten wurden quasi ohne Vorwarnung vom Dreibein gefegt und ich war heilfroh, dass das ohne Schaden vorbei ging. Selten habe ich mein Beachzelt mehr geschätzt! Nach ca. einer halben Stunde war der Spuk wieder vorbei, und die Serne kamen wieder zum Vorschein. Ein weiterer Angler verließ fluchtartig den Strand, haben nett vorher geklönt. Herzlichen Dank nochmals auf diesem Wege für Deine Watties. Hatte ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, als ich gesehen habe, dass da noch gut 40 Stück in Deinem Paket waren! 
Ansonsten noch erwähnenswert, dass der erste Fisch erst um 23:30 Uhr kam und dass sich dann die wenigen Bisse bis Drei Uhr gleichmäßig verteilten.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Fazit meiner Fahrt nach Wulfen: Kommt nicht oft vor, dass ich vorzeitig abbreche, aber  trotz  derart optimaler Verhältnisse war diese Stelle wie fischfrei. Das  Ergebnis reit sich ein in meine Fehmarnbesuche, die in der Regel fangarm verliefen. Trotz des guten Rufes fange ich auf dem Festland durchscnittlich besser.

Kann das jemand so bestätigen oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen gemach?

Petri, Carsten


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Leute, Leute, gestern die Nacht der Nächte, Ganglinie Heiligenhafen 1,5 m auflaufend in 12 Stunden, Nordwest vom feinsten... UND ICH HATTE KINDERDIENST!!! AHHHHHH. #q
War irgendwer los??? Das muss ja ein Jahrhundertabend gewesen sein...


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi, kann jemand ein paar Informationen zum Brandungsangeln in Glowe geben? Wir sind im April für 2 Nächte dort. Lohnt es sich direkt im Ort oder muss man ein Stück Richtung Juliusruh fahren? Wie sieht es mit Parkplätzen aus? Vielen Dank!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

moinsen, viel geht da nicht...
wenn es stark (und anhaltend) aus no-so pustet hast du vielleicht ne chance auf´n dorsch...ansonsten eher vereinzelte platten...

versuch es da mal lieber auf forelle...


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hä??? Bisher wurde mir die Schaabe als das Brandungsrevier überhaupt aufgeschwatzt. Ich wollte lediglich herausfinden, wo ich den Massenfängen etwas aus dem Weg gehen kann :q. Und jetzt meinst du, dass da gar nichts geht? Nichts von Glowe bis Juliusruh? ;+;+;+


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

N paar flundern wirst du da erwischen, viel mehr aber nicht...und im april sind die flundern auch noch ekelhaft dünn und schwabbelig!
Wenn du ein paar dorsche willst versuche es lieber im norden( kreptitz bis goor)

Zu juliusruh/glowe...parkplätze gibt es überall, du kommst überall an`s wasser und kannst es überall versuchen...
wenn das wasser klar und ruhig ist würde ich mir das "würmer-geld" auf jeden fall sparen...


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



observer schrieb:


> N paar flundern wirst du da erwischen, viel mehr aber nicht...und im april sind die flundern auch noch ekelhaft dünn und schwabbelig!
> ...


 
Das glaube ich diese jahr nicht. Mein Kumpel hatte vor zwei Wochen Platten zwischen 40 und 50cm. Die hatten schon abgelaicht. ich denke, in 4 Wochen haben die schon wieder einiges an Fleisch drauf.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

im tiefen kann man die platten meistens von februar bis april/mai vergessen(die meisten)...die laichen ja nicht alle zur selben zeit, das zieht sich ja gut über 2 monate...ein paar "gute" kann man meistens fangen, aber die beste qualität haben sie im april/mai nie!(in 4 wochen sind sie noch nicht wieder rund)
ich würde jedenfalls in der zeit keinen platten essen...zwischen juli und dezember finde ich sie am besten...

die meisten haben den vergleich (zwischen den jahreszeiten, gebieten, arten...) ja nicht und stören sich nicht an der "schlechteren" qualität


----------



## dicki10

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin!

Ich war am WE auf Fehmarn und in Großenbrode. Ich konnte ca. 25 Platte erwischen. Ganze 12 waren für die Pfanne geeignet. Die anderen bestanden nur aus Gräten und Haut. Musste sie alle releasen. Es hatte aber keine mehr Rogen im Bauch!


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, gestern die Nacht der Nächte, Ganglinie Heiligenhafen 1,5 m auflaufend in 12 Stunden, Nordwest vom feinsten... UND ICH HATTE KINDERDIENST!!! AHHHHHH. #q
> War irgendwer los??? Das muss ja ein Jahrhundertabend gewesen sein...



Hallo NaturalBornFisher,

kannst Du mir vielleicht ne Info dazu geben, woher man Angaben (Datum/Uhrzeit) für auflaufendes Wasser in der Ostsee bekommt? Bzw. gibt es dazu überhaupt Infos?

Ich brauch die Info für die Mefo-Angelei auf LL, gern auch als PN.#h


----------



## kalle-wirsch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo NaturalBornFisher,
> 
> kannst Du mir vielleicht ne Info dazu geben, woher man Angaben (Datum/Uhrzeit) für auflaufendes Wasser in der Ostsee bekommt? Bzw. gibt es dazu überhaupt Infos?
> 
> Ich brauch die Info für die Mefo-Angelei auf LL, gern auch als PN.#h




schaust du hier:

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/wvd/vorhersage_kurven/wo_modell/g1.htm

Gruß


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



kalle-wirsch schrieb:


> schaust du hier:
> 
> http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/wvd/vorhersage_kurven/wo_modell/g1.htm
> 
> Gruß




Danke für die Info. Ich bin in 3 Wochen auf LL, da werd ich mal testen, ob´s stimmt, das bei steigendem Wasserspiegel die Mefos besser beißen als umgekehrt.

Und beim Brandungsangeln hoffe ich auf viele Dorsche. Die Platten sind ja um diese Jahreszeit fast immer zu platt. Man kann aber am richtigen Strand viele und auch große Butts bis zu 50 cm Länge fangen. Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht zu viele davon beißen und sich den Haken reinwürgen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo NaturalBornFisher,
> 
> kannst Du mir vielleicht ne Info dazu geben, woher man Angaben (Datum/Uhrzeit) für auflaufendes Wasser in der Ostsee bekommt? Bzw. gibt es dazu überhaupt Infos?
> 
> Ich brauch die Info für die Mefo-Angelei auf LL, gern auch als PN.#h




Ist kein Geheimnis:

http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/gast/karte/standard;jsessionid=E12E2FA838ADB1598E0F738F99CAD369

Punkt ausswählen und anklicken, dann "Ganglinie" auswählen.

Leider ist es unmöglich die Entwicklung auch nur auf eine Stunde sicher vorauszusagen, aber der aktuelle Trend ist absehbar. Die Ostsee ist da wirklich wie eine Badewanne und schwappt hin und her. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind große Schwankungen wesentlich fängiger als schwankungsarme Tage, und wenns ordentlich in eine Richtung ausgeschlagen hat, läuft es ja zwangläufig in absehbarer Zeit wieder in die andere Richtung zurück. 

Z.T. habe ich aber auch bei stark ablaufendem Wasser in der Brandung super gefangen, wenn bestimmte Bedingungen (gute Welle, trübes Wasser, Regen) vorherrschen. Pelzer Haken ist so ein Strand, wo bei starkem SW (mind. 6 Bft.) Brandung aufkommt, aber gleichzeitig das Wasser aus der Neustädter Bucht rausgedrückt wird. 

Ich schaue immer auf die Ganglinie bevor ich los gehe, aber letzten Endes ist das wie das Studieren von Aktienkursen: man sieht halt was war und was ist, aber nicht was wird... 

 LG und Petri

Carsten


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Carsten.......

goile Session gehabt#6.........digges Petrie............

Da hab ick abba wat nachzuholen|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@NaturalBornFisher

Petri Heil,

das läßt ja für meine LL-Woche Mitte April hoffen.

Ich wohne im Vogtland und kann deswegen leider,leider,leider nicht so oft an den Strand. 2013 im Oktober war ich für ne Woche mit Fam. im Ferienhaus meiner Schwester bei Rerik und konnte an einem Abend am Strand in Kägsdorf neben 7 maßigen Dorschen und einer Flunder auch nen Köhler fangen. Der hat nur 20m von Ufer gebissen. Auch auf einen 1 Haken Nachläufer.

Auffällig war, das 2 Tage vor dem Fang schönes Wetter mit 0 Wind war und am Strand ca. 25 Brandungsangler angelten, natürlich ohne Erfolge.

Am Fangtag war auflandiger Wind (3-4) und die Fische bissen sehr gut. Aber geangelt hat auser mir nur noch ein anderer Brandungsangler. Das kann ich nicht verstehen, denn es ist doch allgemein bekannt, das auflandiger Wind eigentlich immer besser ist als Flaute.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wurfweite >100 Meter bedeutet auch ablandig oft Fisch. Kommt natürlich auch bischen auf den Strand an. Aber wer in der Lage ist über 100Meter zu werfen erreicht meist den Fisch egal ob auflandig oder ablandig. Strömungen und Wasserstände spielen ja auch eine Rolle und nicht nur der Wind.

Anfänger sind aber besser beraten wenn sie sich einen Strand aussuchen auf den der Wind bläst. Gerade wenn man mit ner 50€ Brandungskombi fischt wo sozusagen ab Werk 100Meter 0,50er Schnur drauf sind und die Knüppel gefühlte 1,5kg wiegen.

Ausnahmen gibt es trotzdem. Ich war mal in Niobe da hat einer neben mir mit so nem Drahtarmsystem mit vielen dicken Perlen geangelt und der hatte so eine Super Brandungskombi. Sah nach minimum 0,50er Schnur aus. Wurfweite lag vielleicht bei 30-40Metern. Er hatte an dem Abend nur drei Fische gefangen aber alles schöne Dorsche um die 60cm. Wind war ablandig |bigeyes

Gruß David


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo David,

ja es gibt keine 100%ige Regel. Das schöne ist ja, das immer irgend etwas anders ist und man immer dazu lernt. 

Ich meinte nur, dass bei Sonnenschein, Windstille und fast Badewetter viele Angler am Strand waren und bei idealen Bedingungen lieber die Ofenbank gedrückt wurde. #h

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

beim aufbauen erst festgestellt,keine rutenständer mitgenommen  mist was nun?? zurückfahren nee,also fischen mit nur einer rute.
zum kurzfristigen ablegen hatte ich nur einen großen stein,ansonsten rute immer fest im griff mit schnur zwischen den fingern.
für dieses große handicap, bin ich mit der ausbeute doch mehr als zufrieden.
und wegen dem fetten seenebel, hatte ich auch schon an abbrechen gedacht(hatte was von blinde kuh)habe anfangs beim rauswaten öfters die orientierung total verloren|bigeyes
habe mir dann eine lichtquelle gebastelt, damit ich wenigstens einen anhaltspunkt habe......


----------



## tobiiger

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@dorschwilli
Jo,respekt,nur eine Angel und dann 12 leos....
Wo hast du dich aufgehalten?will am WE auch los und such noch ne gute stelle.oder isses ein Geheimnis? 
Mfg Tobi


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin degl.

Petri-Heil zum Fang in Schönhagen.#6


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> 7 Köhler



Du meinst doch sicherlich "Wittlinge",
oder?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Nein, in der Tat werden seit letztem Herbst regelmäßig Köhler, im Volksmund auch Seelachs genannt, in der Ostsee Schleswig-Holsteins und MVs vom Strand und Boot gefangen. Der derzeitige Schnitt liegt bei 38 bis 42 cm.


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri Heil #6,

also gegen diesen Trend hat wohl kaum wer was einzuwenden |supergri

lg


----------



## haukep

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Nein, in der Tat werden seit letztem Herbst regelmäßig Köhler, im Volksmund auch Seelachs genannt, in der Ostsee Schleswig-Holsteins und MVs vom Strand und Boot gefangen. Der derzeitige Schnitt liegt bei 38 bis 42 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217008
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217009



Ok, das wusste ich zwar schon, aber dass es schon so viele sind, wusste ich nicht...
Aber vllt. meint er ja dennoch Wittlinge - ohne ein Foto ist das schwer zu sagen - gerade wenn es um Wurmfänge aus der Brandung geht halte ich eine solche Zahl von Köhlern wohl eher für unwahrscheinlich |uhoh:


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Es SIND Köhler. Fotos habe ich schon angehängt. Schau mal unter 1205 in diesem Thread. DAS sind viele! 3 - 8 Stück sind derzeit an den richtigen Stellen vom Strand nichts Ungewöhnliches. Ich weiss, hätte vor einem Jahr niemand für möglich gehalten. Hoffentlich bleiben die Junge noch eine Weile hier...

LG C.


----------



## Dorschkopp7

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Die gingen letztes Jahr schon gut #6 18 STK. letztes Jahr :q sind Köhler #h


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sind zu 100% Köhler und teilweise werden diese schon als 50+ gefangen.
 Bester mir bekannter Fang: Kieler Förde, In der Hörn, auf *Tauwurm,*
58 cm*.*

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

....... Leute, mal ganz ehrlich.....wer bei den Bildern und den häufigen Fangmeldungen immer noch behauptet, es wären keine Köhler oder sogar Wittlinge?! Na ja........Thema durch |uhoh:


----------



## davidbj1979

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Mal ganz ehrlich Köhler ist geiler als Dorsch auf was werden die denn hauptsächlich gefangen fahre sonst immer wegen dieser Köhler nach Norwegen will auch welche haben.


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Sind wir hier nicht bei Fangberichte aus der Brandung !


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Sind wir hier nicht bei Fangberichte aus der Brandung !



Ja und???


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

geht noch keiner in die brandung??
ich werde nächste woche angreifen


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschwilli, ich werde leider erst wieder Ende September losziehen können. Dann wird der Mond auch wieder kleiner. Drücke Dir beide Daumen und freue mich auf Deinen Bericht. 

Petri, C.


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Es wurde letzte Woche schon gut Platten und Dorsche bei Nordost gefangen.Ein Versuch ist mehr als lohnend!#t


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi Dorschwilli,

ich will nächste Woche mal am Di oder Mi losziehen. Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob ich in der Brandung geh oder auf ne Seebrücke, da das Wasser doch noch recht warm ist


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich werde nächste woche angreifen



Viel Erfolg! Hattest Du in der letzten Saison noch einen Köhler ans Band bekommen? #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg! Hattest Du in der letzten Saison noch einen Köhler ans Band bekommen? #h



danke!!! 
nee mit köhler war nix bei mir,dorsche sind mir eh lieber...

der pegel ist leider noch zu hoch,komm nicht an die wattis ran|evil:


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
um Rostock rum sind die Dorsche momentan von der Brandung zu kriegen. Und sehr gute Exemplare! Gestern waren welche los, da hatte der Größte knapp über 60cm.
Ich werd Heute mal mein Glück probieren.
Petri Heil


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dann berichte mal #h


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Bericht steht bei den Fangmeldungen, es lohnt sich für Fischesser sowie für Algenesser...


----------



## sheppi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,

werde Freitag in Kiel die Brandungssaison für mich eröffnen.
Eine Rute mit Watti, eine zum Spinnfischen!!!

Werde dann auch  unter Fangmeldungen berichten!

Gruß


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

1400 Klicks bei den Fangmeldungen seither, aber keine neuen Fänge. Wat ist da los |kopfkrat


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 1400 Klicks bei den Fangmeldungen seither, aber keine neuen Fänge. Wat ist da los |kopfkrat



...Recht haste! Auch ich bin mit den Einträgen faul gewesen. Wird z.T. nun nachgeholt. War fünf mal seit Anfang Oktober los. Die ersten vier mal waren nicht so berauschend, dreimal nur zwei bis vier maßige Dorsch, einmal Schneider (13.11.). Aber der letzte Trip vergangene Woche (14.11) war dann endlich bei perfekten Bedingungen von Erfolg gekrönt. Bericht stelle ich gleich ein.

LG Carsten


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi Carsten...............schöne Fangmeldung#6

Hatte Montag genau 2 an gleicher Stelle und durch den Südwind ne uncoole Seitenströmung....ohne Kralle lief nix......der helle Mond tat sein übriges dazu#c

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

gestern 1/0 circle hooks in der brandung getestet:

das perfekte haken funzt nur, bei rute in der hand und sofortiger reaktion.
ein tick zu lange gewartet und schon war tief geschluckt
also- nicht zu gebrauchen...........


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

war lange nicht mehr los.....zuviele Nemos (s.meine Fangmeldung..) die ich lieber schwimmen sehen möchte....die größeren kommen wenn es kälter wird !
 deswegen verfolge ich den thread aber weiter mit...


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> gestern 1/0 circle hooks in der brandung getestet:
> 
> das perfekte haken funzt nur, bei rute in der hand und sofortiger reaktion.
> ein tick zu lange gewartet und schon war tief geschluckt
> also- nicht zu gebrauchen...........



Hi Dorschwilli,

tendenziell funktionieren die Haken bei mir am besten mit relativ kurzen Mundschnüren von 20 bis 40 cm und Gewichten  ab 175 gr . Je länger, je tiefer. Klappt nicht immer, aber besser jeden 2. gerettet als immer tief geschluckt.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich habe kurze mundschnüre benutzt...
blei waren nur 110 gramm, wegen des etwas dünnen vorfaches, das ich mir gebaut hatte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Kröte schrieb:


> Datum: 25.11.2014
> Ort: Bliesdorf
> Wetter: Sonnig, kein Wind, keine Welle
> Wasser: klar
> Angelzeit: 15:00 - 21:30
> Köder: Wattwurm
> Montage: 1- und 2-Haken-Montage Marke Eigenbau
> Fänge: 4 Butt, 4 Dorsche - aber leider alle untermaßig


 
Untermaßige Butt/Flundern in der Ostsee SH.... nicht möglich, weil es für diese seit Jahren kein Mindestmaß mehr gibt, ist durch Allgemeinverfügung aufgehoben für Flunder, Kliesche...

Aber zur Mitnahme zu klein könnten die durchaus sein.:m

Auf jeden Fall Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Am 3./4. Januar ergab sich die Gelegenheit einer ausgedehnten Brandungtour inklusive Übernachtung. Mit Sack und Pack traf ich gegen 13:30 Uhr in Dazendorf ein, wo ich mit meinem Mitangler Jörn verabredet war. 
Der Wind bließ wie angekündigt stark aus West/Nordwest, was eine Menge Surfer und Kiter ebenfalls am Samstag ans Wasser gelockt hatte. Der Tag war noch jung und so fuhren wir kurzerhand weiter nach Fehmarn, wo wir mal einen für uns unbekannten Strand, Püttsee, befischen wollten. 

Gegen 15:00 Uhr warfen wir unsere Montagen in die tosende Brandung. Wir waren seeeeehr zuversichtlich, denn die Bedingungen waren augenscheinlich perfekt. Aber der Inselfluch holte mich wieder ein: Was wir auch probierten, außer einer Miniflunder blieben wir ohne Fang. 
Da der Wind aus NW weiter auffrischte (7) und das Kraut immer nerviger wurde, brachen wir früher als geplant, um 20.00 Uhr das Angeln resigniert ab. Während Jörn nach Hause fuhr, richtete ich mich zum Übernachten im Norden Fehmarns ein, um ausgeschlafen erneut anzugreifen. 

7:30 Uhr in Niobe ging es in die zweite Runde. Vor vierzehn Tagen bei ähnlichen Bedingungen super gefangen. Hammerbrandung und eine irre Strömung sorgten für grenzwertige Bedingungen. 
Doch abermals musste ich mich nach nur 3 Stunden ohne Biss geschlagen geben. Sachen eingepackt und nach kurzer Fahrt ein drittes Mal aufgebaut: Ostmohle Puttgarden, wind- und wellengeschützt, Wasser wie Latte Macchiato, hier muss doch was gehen in Sachen Plattfisch. 
11:30 bis 14:30 Uhr: kein Zupfer aber immer noch 150 Würmer übrig! Man kann es nicht erzwingen. Vielleicht lags am Vollmond, vielleich an dem sehr stark gestiegenen Luftdruck? Und so machte mich zurück auf den Heimweg. 

Kurz vor Lübeck dann kurzerhand doch nochmal nach Niendorf abgebogen, was solls, schlimmer konnte es nicht mehr kommen. Der Nordwestwind hatte für hohes, eingetrübtes Wasser gesorgt und so warf ich, wenig erwartend, meine Köder erneut in die Fluten. Schon der erste Wurf ließ Hoffnung aufkommen, denn ein fast 50er Dorsch kam noch im Hellen an den Strand. 
Na, wenigstens nicht geschneidert! Doch das wars dann auch schon wieder. 
Gegen 20:30 riss ich mir dann auch noch eine Montage ab und so beschloss ich, langsam einzupacken. Gerade die erste Rute im Futteral verstaut, aus dem Augenwinkel ein Wippen der Rute erahnt, ja tatsächlich, sitzt! Nummer zwei im Eimer. 
Fürs Ausnehmen schnell nochmal neu beködert und nach getaner Arbeit den dritten Dorsch reingekurbelt. 

Was soll ich sagen: mit einer Rute dann noch bis 22:00 Uhr auf sieben schöne Stranddorsche erhöht. Verrückt, bei nahezu Ententeich und Vollmond, zwanzig Minuten von zu Hause enfernt doch noch die Anglerehre gerettet! 

Alles in allem wieder ein schönes Wochenende mit ordentlich Wind um die Ohren...


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schöner Bericht.
Petri Heil zu den Dorschen und fürs Erlebnis


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schöner Bericht - Klasse geschrieben!! Hut ab..

 Kleines Manko : So ganz ohne Absätze liest sich das nicht flüssig ....


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht - Klasse geschrieben!! Hut ab..
> 
> Kleines Manko : So ganz ohne Absätze liest sich das nicht flüssig ....




Hast ja recht, Gunnar. Gährte seit fünf Tagen in mir und musste erstmal runtergeschrieben werden.

...so, nun in überarbeiteter Version zu lesen.|wavey:

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo...,
ich würde euch gerne einmal erklären, wieso ich 140 Meter mit dem Ablegewurf einwerfen kann (das ist ja ziemlich weit).
Ich verwende einen etwas geänderten Impact Shield, welches hier im Video beschrieben wird.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=031ZrxF6Xy8

Ein normales Vorfach kann ich nur max. 100 Meter einwerfen (ohne Gegenwind), da wird der Luftwiederstand durch das gefledder der Haken zu groß.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## ZanderCLP

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin im Raum Kappeln unterwegs und will abends bisschen brandungsangeln. 
Wo bekomme ich ihr die Erlaubnis und Köder?
Macht es Sinn zur Zeit zu angeln auf Dorsch und Platten?
Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich es versuchen kann?

Gruß Alex


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin im Raum Kappeln unterwegs und will abends bisschen brandungsangeln.
> Wo bekomme ich ihr die Erlaubnis und Köder?
> Macht es Sinn zur Zeit zu angeln auf Dorsch und Platten?
> Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich es versuchen kann?
> 
> Gruß Alex



Frische Infos gibt direkt am Hafen Kappeln bei Frank Piotter.......Wassersportzentrum Kappeln

gruß degl


----------



## ZanderCLP

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ja danke war gestern noch am Strand zum Angeln und konnte 7 Platten verhaften.
In den Abendstunden haben wir im Wasser noch zwei Wale beobachtet, das habe ich in der Ostsee noch nie gesehen.
Kommt das hier in der Ecke häufiger vor oder ist das selten?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Kommt auf die Art des Wales an....
Schweinswale sind hier schon häufig...andere Walarten eher nicht...


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> Ja danke war gestern noch am Strand zum Angeln und konnte 7 Platten verhaften.
> In den Abendstunden haben wir im Wasser noch zwei Wale beobachtet, das habe ich in der Ostsee noch nie gesehen.
> Kommt das hier in der Ecke häufiger vor oder ist das selten?
> 
> Gruß Alex



Nur wenn Frau Müller und Frau Meier schwimmen gehen#6#6


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

fahre an die wohlenberger wiek was geht da so zur zeit???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat p.s: fahre am do. dahin


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Heute wird angebrandelt..... mal schauen ob schon was geht


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Heute wird angebrandelt..... mal schauen ob schon was geht



Du Glücklicher..........hol was raus#6

gruß degl


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Heute wird angebrandelt..... mal schauen ob schon was geht



Dickes Peri Heil wünsche ich dir! Bin sehr gespannt, ob schon was geht. Beim Schnorcheln vor zwei Wochen waren viele Krebse unterwegs.

Ich kann leider erst im Oktober los, aber zum Neumond wird angegriffen!

Carsten


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin 
doc040
Petri zu der dicken Kirsche#hich durfte auch einmal das Glück haben, so einen Dorsch ans Band zu bekommen am Strand.
Der Biss knallte voll rein und ich wußte bis da noch nicht,dass sich eine senkrecht gestellte Brandungsrute so Richtung Horizont biegen kann.|bigeyes


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Von meiner Seite aus auch ein dickes Petri, krasser Fisch für heutige Brandungsverhältnisse )


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi Doc.....................fettes Petri.............hoffentlich hast du für Donnerstag noch was im "großen Teich" gelassen:q

gruß degl


----------



## doc040

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ja keine Sorge ,ein bisschen ist noch drin|wavey:


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke Dorschwilli........wenn ich eure Bilder betracht kann ichs kaum abwarten :z

gruß degl


----------



## doc040

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ja Degl, anbrandeln ist schön, aber dieses Jahr besonders. Letztes Jahr gab es ein schönes Stellnetz vor die Nase. Wird leider auch wieder losgehen. Na auf jedenfall viel Glück,lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Willi.......hatte gestern Hohenfelde ne absolute Nullnr............nicht mal Nemos

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dank!
Bis 23:00 Uhr sah es bei mir auch noch sehr mau aus...
Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin 

Willi Petri-Heil #6 schön das sie beißen macht mir  Hoffnung auf 

Oktober.


Gruss Jochen.


Ps: Degl es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

War zwar ein schönes Wochennde am 1.11,aber viel zu warm und kein Wind. Kein richtiges brandeln so ohne Wind und Wellen.
Ach ja, Seehunde besuchten mich auch wieder.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Willi

Ich freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende.



petri dank tino!!

auch bei südlichem wind geht was bei uns!!

max.erfolge und petri fürs nächste we!!!


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri Willi
> 
> Ich freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> petri dank tino!!
> 
> auch bei südlichem wind geht was bei uns!!
> 
> max.erfolge und petri fürs nächste we!!!



Wenn das Wetter in etwa so bleibt, ist nächstes Wochenende endlich richtiges Brandungsangeln angesagt. Obwohl Freitag könnt schon etwas heftig werden|rolleyes

Petri zu deinem Fang

Ist Windstärke 10 Lebensmüde? Ich denke da nur an herumfliegende Äste etc. Bei Windstärke 8 habe ich schon vor geraumer Zeit sehr gut gefangen, war aber teilweise schon recht heftig


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

8-9 windstärken in einigen boen werden es wohl gewesen sein, aber keine 10
sind nur sehr viele blätter vorbeigeflogen


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Blätter und wahrscheinlich Brandungszelte
Windstärke 10 (50Knoten) wird laut windfinder nächsten Freitag erreicht. ABer eine 8-9 ist auch schon recht frisch.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, würde ich Freitag nicht ohne ein paar Sicherheitsvorkehrungen losziehen. Keine Bäume in der Angel + Autonähe und nicht alleine. 
Hat jemand schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen bei "etwas" zu viel Wind gemacht?


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Windstärke 10 =  Mit dem Pkw 90 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren.
Beifahrer macht sein Fenster auf - linke Hand Wurmtüte und rechte Hand einen Haken - beide aus dem Fenster halten und Wurm aus der Tüte auf den Haken ziehen.
Wenn du das problemlos schaffst, kannst du angeln gehen.
Viel Spass.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Windstärke 10 =  Mit dem Pkw 90 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren.
> Beifahrer macht sein Fenster auf - linke Hand Wurmtüte und rechte Hand einen Haken - beide aus dem Fenster halten und Wurm aus der Tüte auf den Haken ziehen.
> Wenn du das problemlos schaffst, kannst du angeln gehen.
> Viel Spass.



Hihihi, der war sehr gut. Ende der Durchsage. :q:q:q Also ich schaff das nicht, aber es gibt bestimmt für alle Bedingungen Spezies. :q:q:q


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri Willi
> 
> Ich freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> petri dank tino!!
> 
> auch bei südlichem wind geht was bei uns!!
> 
> max.erfolge und petri fürs nächste we!!!




Ich werde wieder meine "Ferienwohnung" in Meschendorf (Rerik) aufbauen.
Ist,zum Glück, ein sehr guter Plattenstrand und bei Platten ist der Wind nicht gaaanz so wichtig.

Wenn du Lust hast ,kann man sich mal zum Angeln treffen?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Windstärke 10 =  Mit dem Pkw 90 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren.
> Beifahrer macht sein Fenster auf - linke Hand Wurmtüte und rechte Hand einen Haken - beide aus dem Fenster halten und Wurm aus der Tüte auf den Haken ziehen.
> Wenn du das problemlos schaffst, kannst du angeln gehen.
> Viel Spass.



Einfach die Würmer im Brandungszelt aufziehen.
Zelt aber ausreichend sichern, dann geht das sehr gut.

Das größte Problem besteht aber darin, bei ner 10 von vorn,hinter den Brandungssaum zu kommen und natürlich das Kraut.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich werde wieder meine "Ferienwohnung" in Meschendorf (Rerik) aufbauen.
> Ist,zum Glück, ein sehr guter Plattenstrand und bei Platten ist der Wind nicht gaaanz so wichtig.
> 
> Wenn du Lust hast ,kann man sich mal zum Angeln treffen?



Hi Tino,

hast Du schon mal Kägsdorf probiert, ist auch nicht schlecht und kannst mit dem Auto ranfahren.

Aber ne Windstärke 10 bei 3m Wellen und dem Wind in der Fresse finde ich schon übertrieben. Und ein Zelt da zu sichern ist nicht ganz einfach. Ich bin ja auch kein Weichei, aber um die 7 hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Man will ja angeln und nicht in den Krieg ziehen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> 
> hast Du schon mal Kägsdorf probiert, ist auch nicht schlecht und kannst mit dem Auto ranfahren.
> 
> Aber ne Windstärke 10 bei 3m Wellen und dem Wind in der Fresse finde ich schon übertrieben. Und ein Zelt da zu sichern ist nicht ganz einfach. Ich bin ja auch kein Weichei, aber um die 7 hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Man will ja angeln und nicht in den Krieg ziehen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Du Nase, dass ist doch das Meschendorf welches ich meine 
Herrliche Stelle zum Brandungsangeln.

Bei ner 10 fahr ich auch nicht mehr los,weils Quatsch ist und kein vernünftiges Angeln für mich.

Würmer aufziehen ist aber definitiv möglich . . .  im Zelt


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Tino schrieb:


> Du Nase, dass ist doch das Meschendorf welches ich meine
> Herrliche Stelle zum Brandungsangeln.
> 
> Bei ner 10 fahr ich auch nicht mehr los,weils Quatsch ist und kein vernünftiges Angeln für mich.
> 
> Würmer aufziehen ist aber definitiv möglich . . .  im Zelt



Achso, nu jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst. :q War auch schon öfter da. Hab da meinen ersten Köhler in der Brandung gefangen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn du mal oben bist,melde dich wenn du Lust hast.

Ich hab's ja nicht weit,keine Stunde und ich Sitz am Strand.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ein Köhler?

 Klasse Fang für diese Ecke.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn du mal oben bist,melde dich wenn du Lust hast.
> 
> Ich hab's ja nicht weit,keine Stunde und ich Sitz am Strand.



Dieses Jahr wirds leider nichts mehr, der Strand ist leider zuweit weg von mir und ich hab noch nen anderen Termin zum Brandungsangeln.  Meine Schwester hat aber ein Ferienhaus bei Rerik, da bin ich ab und zu mal. Wenn ich wieder ne Reise dorthin plane, melde ich mich mal bei Dir.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ok gebont


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ein Köhler?
> 
> Klasse Fang für diese Ecke.



Das war vor 2 Jahren im Oktober. Da hab ich mit Familie im genannten Haus eine Woche Herbstferien verbracht.

1.Tag: schönes Wetter keine Welle und der Strand voll mit 20-30 Schönwetter-Brandungsanglern inkl. mich. 
Fang: 0 Fische

2.Tag. Wind 3-4 auflandig, schöne Welle. 2 Angler - ein anderer Angler so 200m von mir entfernt und ich. 
Fang: 6 Dorsche, eine Flunder, Nemos und am Ende kam noch der kleine Köhler (38cm). Nur 20m-30m vom Ufer entfernt hat er gebissen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Windstärke 10 =  Mit dem Pkw 90 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren.
> Beifahrer macht sein Fenster auf - linke Hand Wurmtüte und rechte Hand einen Haken - beide aus dem Fenster halten und Wurm aus der Tüte auf den Haken ziehen.
> Wenn du das problemlos schaffst, kannst du angeln gehen.
> Viel Spass.



Gestern Abend probiert, kein Problem. Ich habe aber etwas gemogelt. Ich hatte Rückenwind mit 6bft, so dass ich nur 40km/h auf der Tüte hatte
Bei mehr als 6-7 stell ich mich auch nicht mehr frontal in den Wind, dafür mag ich mein Brandungszelt und einen gewissen Entspannungsfaktor beim Angeln zu sehr. Heißt ja auch Brandungsangeln und nicht Sturmangeln!!!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mich bei ähnlichen Bedingungen hinter einer Steilküste versteckt, so dass der Wind von hinten über mich hinwegfegen konnte. Als ich anfing zu angeln lag der Wind bei moderaten 5bft, ist dann aber sehr sehr schnell auf das ca. Doppelte angestiegen!
Ungeahnte Wurfweiten und reichlich Fisch war das Ergebnis. 
Das ist aber keine Empfehlung bei Sturm an die Küste zu fahren! Es sei denn, ihr habt ein gepanzertes Auto, eine Lebensversicherung (ob die wohl bezahlt!?) und eine Kettensäge im Kofferraum.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dank Männer!!

Jetzt seid ihr dran  wartet nicht zu lange, sonst ist das Wasser zu kalt ,noch sind die Leos in Wurfweite.....|wavey:


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri Dank Männer!!
> 
> Jetzt seid ihr dran  wartet nicht zu lange, sonst ist das Wasser zu kalt ,noch sind die Leos in Wurfweite.....|wavey:



Erst beklagt sich jeder, dass das Wasser noch zu warm ist und jetzt, wo die Wassertemperatur endlich mal knapp unter 10 Grad ist, schreibst Du, die Jungs sollen sich beeilen. Die Welt ist voller Stress.  

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Wassertemperatur rapide abfällt, sondern denke, dass die guten Bedingen schon noch eine Weile anhalten. Also ruhig Blut.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Mal ,was zu Windstärken und Anglern. Am letzten Wochenende,war ich am Strand bei aufgewühlten Wasser,die Welle warum 1 Meter, beim dunkel werden wurde die Welle weniger,weil der Wind immer mehr von der Seite kam. nächsten Tag dann ein Zitat von einem anderen Angler. Der Wind wurde immer stärker und es war nicht mehr möglich an den Fisch zu kommen! Ich habe den ganzen Abend,ganz entspannt mit 200 Gramm geangelt, die Wurfweite von 120 Metern mit 2 Haken ungeclippt und 0,31mm monoschnur wurde immer erreicht und Fische haben ich reichlich gefangen! Ich habe schon Fotos gesehen von angeblichen bft7 auf dem Wasser gesehen,da war noch nicht mal eine schaumkrone zu sehen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

 doc


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#6Petri DOC.....nu bist du Schuld.........das ich mich nächste Woche doch noch mal an den Strand stelle:m:m

gruß degl


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



degl schrieb:


> #6Petri DOC.....nu bist du Schuld.........das ich mich nächste Woche doch noch mal an den Strand stelle:m:m
> 
> gruß degl



Sind doch gar keine Platten mehr da, die hat doch doc schon alle weggefangen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Eitsch
Na ist doch wenigstens noch eine Mahlzeit geworden,Petri!!
Finde ich gut das du trotzdem was schreibst, auch wenn es mal nicht so optimal gelaufen ist!
Diese Wochenende zieh ich mir lieber ein Dorschfilet auf den Teller, als an Land


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin.

Dickes Petri-Heil Detlef.#6

Warum sind es nur Dorsche  .|kopfkrat


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Dickes Petri-Heil Detlef.#6
> 
> Warum sind es nur Dorsche  .|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruss Jochen.



Eine kl.Platte war auch dabei, die durfte wieder schwimmen......

gruß degl


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Marcus.......so weiht man Ruten ein#6

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Na siehst du Marcus, geht doch

Petri auch von mir!!


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

MarcusS.

Petri - Nu haste doch Deine Ruten gefunden und auch noch Fisch damit gefangen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi liebe Mitstreiter. Als Berliner, dazu noch Familienvater, muss ich meine Angeltripps an die Küste lange im Voraus planen und dann mit den Bedingungen zurecht kommen, die ich vor Ort antreffe. In letzter Zeit hatte ich öfters Pech mit Niedrigwasser. Nun hängt das sicherlich stark vom Wind ab, ich wollte aber mal schauen, ob auch der Mond einen Einfluss hat. Und siehe da.... Ich habe mir den Mondkalender ausgedruckt und täglich die Wasserstände notiert. Vielleicht ist es Zufall (nach 2 Monaten Datenaufnahme), ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass bei abnehmendem Mond bis Neumond die Wasserstände unabhängig vom Wind deutlich höher sind als bei zunehmendem Mond bis Vollmond. Kann jemand die Beobachtung bestätigen? Gruß, Micha


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Mitstreiter. Als Berliner, dazu noch Familienvater, muss ich meine Angeltripps an die Küste lange im Voraus planen und dann mit den Bedingungen zurecht kommen, die ich vor Ort antreffe. In letzter Zeit hatte ich öfters Pech mit Niedrigwasser. Nun hängt das sicherlich stark vom Wind ab, ich wollte aber mal schauen, ob auch der Mond einen Einfluss hat. Und siehe da.... Ich habe mir den Mondkalender ausgedruckt und täglich die Wasserstände notiert. Vielleicht ist es Zufall (nach 2 Monaten Datenaufnahme), ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass bei abnehmendem Mond bis Neumond die Wasserstände unabhängig vom Wind deutlich höher sind als bei zunehmendem Mond bis Vollmond. Kann jemand die Beobachtung bestätigen? Gruß, Micha




Hallo Micha,

das wäre mir neu. 

Meines Wissens nach liegt der durchschnittliche Tidenhub in der Ostsee im Bereich Schleswig-Holstein bei ca. 20 cm. 

Bei Neumond und Vollmond potenzieren sich die Anziehungskräfte der Sonne und des Mondes, so dass geringfügig der Pegel einige cm mehr ausschlägt. Das sollte sich aber hier vor Ort in der Ostsee nicht wirklich spürbar auswirken. 

Durch die stark ausgebuchtete Uferlinie der Ostsee ist es sehr schwer, präzise Prognosen über den mittelfristigen Wasserstand zu machen. Der Wind ist in jedem Fall der maßgebliche Einfluss auf den Wasserstand.

Auf http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/wvd/wahome.htm
kann man sich verläßliche Daten für drei Tage ansehen. Auch für Wassertemperaturen und Strömungen ist diese Seite der beste Informant. Zusammen mit dem Windfinder/Superforecast kann man schon ganz gut drei Tage im voraus planen. Alles darüber hinaus ist Kaffeesatzleserei.

Wichtig: Mondstand:

http://mondkalender-online.de/mondkalender/monddaten/auf-untergang.php

Ich versuche seit über 20 Jahren die Zusammenhänge von Klimadaten und Beißverhalten zu erkennen. Ja, es gibt Tendenzen, aber auch zu viele Überaschungen, um eine sicher Prognose abzugeben. Aber es ist mir definitiv eine Hilfe, den jeweiligen Strandabschnitt auszuwählen.

Meine Erfahrungen in Kürze (nicht wirklich überaschende) positiver Faktoren: 


steigender Wasserstand
hoher Wasserstand
starke Schwankung des Wasserstandes
mittlere Strömung
auflandige Winde, schräg besser als frontal
Wind an sich, ablandig ist immer noch besser als gar keiner
starker reiner Seitenwind habe ich überwiegend schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht
trübes Wasser, aber auch wieder nicht Latte Machiatto
Woche um Neumond oder Monduntergang vor Dunkelphase
Woche um Vollmond, wenn Bewölkung oder Untergang vor 18:00 Uhr
Regen! Regen ist sehr gut! Scheißwetter ist Beißwetter!
Wassertemperaturen zwischen 6 und 12 Grad sind optimal. Grenze ist letztlich nach unten erst einsetzender Eisgang, nach oben meiner Erfahrung nach 18 Grad. Dorsch wird unter 3 Grad Wassertemperatur schwierig, Plattenfänge sind weiter möglich.
Tiefdruck ist besser als Hochdruck
erster Abend Welle auflandig ist fast Fanggarantie, zweiter und dritter Abend meist deutlicher Fangrückgang, meienTheorie: Die Fische haben sich schon den Bauch vollgeschlagen. Nach einigen Tagen gleicher wetterlage relativiert sich das wieder.
wo die letzten Tage gut gefangen wurde, ist eher Fisch vor Ort. Wo lange schlecht gefangen wurde, ändert sich das meist auch nicht plötzlich.
gerade bei wenig Wind PLätze mit abwechslungsreichen Bodenstrukturen (Leopardengrund) suchen
bei guter Welle kommt auch der Dorsch oft auf Sandgrund


Letztlich versteift man sich zu schnell auf das Wetter. Nur gar kein Wind und dazu heller Mond ist wirklich eine schlechte Kombi, ansonsten kann man mit Wahl der Stelle viel ausgleichen. 


Außerdem habe ich bei optimalen Bedingungen schon schlecht gefangen und bei augenscheinlich schlechten Bedingungen doch Fisch bekommen. Wenn man nach drei Stunden in der Dämmerung keinen Erfolg hatte, kann ein Platzwechsel mit anderen Bedingungen oft doch noch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. 

LG
Carsten


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Micha.

Das einzige was ausser dem falschen Wind den Fang 

beeinträchtigt ist die bequemlichkeit des Anglers .

2 stunden eine stelle ohne Fang heisst umziehen,

neue Stelle neues Glück.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wie gesagt, ich habe einen irren Aufwand um 2 Nächte zu angeln und versuche deshalb herauszufinden, ob der Mond überhaupt den Wasserstand beeinflusst und ich diese Erkenntnisse nutzen kann. Und nach 2 Monaten sieht es so aus, als ob der Wasserstand bei Neumond höher als bei Vollmond wäre. Noch kann es Zufall sein, mal schauen was ich noch so beobachte. Gute N8


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

war mal in der letzten Zeit einer los und hat sein Glück in der Brandung versucht, oder ist das Wasser noch zu kalt?


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ja Vorgestern........Schönhagen .....Wind voll drauf mit 3-4 .....Massen an feinem Kraut......da ging nix(ausser Materialverlust)........Kielerförde nur ganz wenige Bisse.........

Aber es kann nur besser werden

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Gestern Surendorf 13 Butt von 17-22 Uhr


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Puhhhh...schade das die Fangberichte so zugemüllt werden mit OT|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::c:c:c:c:c:c#c#c#c
Gruß Malte


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

in der Brandung darf ja auch nicht mehr  geangelt werden  schon fast Oktober und keiner schreibt was


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

gut das meine Angelnachbarn gestern Abend, früh die Segel gestrichen haben und relativ wenig gefangen haben!!
wer seine leeren Bierdosen,Knicklichttüten und Plastebeutel nicht schafft wieder mitzunehmen,hat es nicht besser verdient #q


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,
Ich fahre am Wochenende mit meiner Familie nach Scharbeutz und wolllre mal fragen ob jemand sagen kann ob es sich lohnt das Brandungsgeschirr mitzunehmen? War letztes Jahr in Pelzerhsken und da hatten wir nicht Glück.

Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

so Sachen sind gepackt,gleich geht's los


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin, kann einer berichten, wie die Fangergebnisse von der Veranstalltung des DMV vom 18-19.11 waren? Wollte Freitag nach Dazendorf, aber dort waren gefühlt schon 50 Angler, die alle bei dem Event  mitgemacht haben. Musste dann an auf die Ostseite wechseln.


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Würde mich auch interessieren. Wo bist du denn gewesen auf der Ostseiten. Werde dieses WE in die Brandung fahren.
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Moin, kann einer berichten, wie die Fangergebnisse von der Veranstalltung des DMV vom 18-19.11 waren? Wollte Freitag nach Dazendorf, aber dort waren gefühlt schon 50 Angler, die alle bei dem Event  mitgemacht haben. *Musste dann an auf die Ostseite wechseln.*
> 
> Hast auch was gefangen?


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hält sich in Grenzen, siehe Fangmeldung. Südliche Winde waren aber noch nie der Hammer.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin ihr Brandler.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende das erstmal überhaupt in die Brandung gehen. 
Auf Dorsch bin ich nun nicht sehr scharf (wobei, wenn einer beißt dann sag ich auch nicht nein), sondern eher auf die Platten.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee wo ich auf Rügen gut auf Platte gehen kann?
Beste grüße, dicke Fische und immer 3cm weniger als ich wünsche ich. :q


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Traurige Bilanz nach 8 Sitzungen seit Oktober in der Brandung Ostholsteins: 
Insgesamt 7 maßige Dorsche und 5 Platte
4 mal Schneider
Ein guten Abend mit 7 Fischen gehabt

Fazit: Das Baglimit ab 2017 muss am Strand nicht wirklich kontrolliert werden...

Aber viele Minidorsche lassen für die Zeit ab 2018 Hoffnung aufkommen.

Carsten


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Deckt sich mit meinen Versuchen auf Fehmarn..
 Hab bis dieses Jahr noch NIE auf Fehmarn geschneidert aber dieses
 Jahr gehört das dazu.


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Die Insel ist doch eh nicht mehr so dolle zum brandungsangeln. Bleibe fast nur noch auf dem Festland.  Hab allerdings letztes jahr das letzte mal da brandungsangeln gemacht, im Herbst in flügge bei auflandig 5 bft,  und ich hatte 16 gute Platten und 5-6 Lütte zzgl noch .  Naja lässt nur hoffen alles, nach Weihnachten geht's erneut los . Wohin ???? Noch nichts geplant,aber Festland definitiv. ......


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Frühjahr 16 lief es von Hohwacht bis Dazendorf und auch Fehmarn noch sehr gut, besonders auf Platten. Dorsch lief auch noch super in der Lübecker Bucht. 
Jetzt scheint es nur noch in MvP erfolgversprechend. 

Die DMV Anglertage liefen ja auch nicht so berauschend, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.

Na ja, wird auch wieder besser werden.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männers,
 wie sieht es aus?
 Bin am überlegen, 2016 noch einen Versuch zu wagen?!
 Auf Grund der nicht eingehenden Fangmeldungen, bin ich aber noch am zweifeln...


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade fragen #6
Geht keiner los jetzt ? 
Will nach Weihnachten auch nochmal los,wie läuft es in SH so ????


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich war leider auch noch nicht wieder los .....


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Zwischen den Feiertagen geht's nochmal los. Hilft ja nichts.
Erwartungen sind niedrig, aber gar nicht angeln macht auch nicht glücklich.


Zielfisch Platte. Bei voraussichtlich westlichen Winden Richtung Dazendorf.

Petri weiterhin allen Unverdrossenen.#6

Carsten


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin, war einer die letzten Tage los und kann berichten? Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

War noch gar keiner in der Brandung los  ??
 Ich leider selbst auch noch nicht


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ab Mittwoch bin ich für eine Woche auf Fehmarn und werde brandeln und versuchen, eine meefo zu überlisten!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> War noch gar keiner in der Brandung los  ??
> Ich leider selbst auch noch nicht



Doch..........4 Dorsche von jeweils 30cm..........und alle krank(Geschwüre und glasige Haut).........Hohenfelde.

Fing erst im Dunlen mit dem Beissen an....hab dann aber abgebrochen

gruß degl


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

war Samstag auch los. Lohnt sich aber nicht für einen Post bei den Fangmeldungen. Paar kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge+ 1Platte/1Makrele


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Werde auch erst Mitte Oktober angreifen.
 Warte allerdings auch schon auf "ordentliche" Fangmeldungen.


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich glaube, ab Mittwoch wird es besser


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und ich dachte schon endlich mal ein Fangbericht.

 Aber wieder nur Mist 


  #1596    
Alt Gestern , 21:01
 diesdorfer-kucki

Standard AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung
Petri warenandi

Sowas gehört in diesen Trööt!!!

Bei den Fangberichten bitte auch nur Fangberichte einstellen, steht doch alles auf Seite 1 !!!!

 Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen greife ich nächstes Wochenende  
an


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Auch von mir ein Dickes Petri ,degl


----------



## Naish82

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Petri!


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dorschwilli..........und auch ich tendiere zum "taggenauen Fang".......also nach Mitternacht gehts erneut los

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dank, und auch fette Beute für alle anderen, ich warte auf eure Fangberichte!!!  War ja sehr mager bis jetzt ....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri, Dorschwilli. Geht ja gut los. Die taggenaue Interpretation finde ich ja hübsch, klar, warum auch nicht. #h


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dorschoffi...............schätze mal, wenn das Wasser noch ein bisserl kälter ist wirds auch wieder Größere geben

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Degl, ha vielleicht noch etwas warm das Wasser. Aber wenn ich mir Dorschwillis Foto so ansehe scheint es ja auch schon anders zu gehen. Komme wahrscheinlich erst wieder Ende November hoch an die Küste aber dann für ein ganzes WE.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*





so ww habe ich gesucht ,mal sehen was Dorschwilli  erwartet bei dem Sturm....  |kopfkrat


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> so ww habe ich gesucht ,mal sehen was Dorschwilli  erwartet bei dem Sturm....  |kopfkrat



Dann mal viel Spaß#h
Werde morgen mein Glück versuchen. Der Wind dreht morgen Vormittag auf Nord und bringt bis zu + 1m Wasser mit. Bin gespannt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß#h
> Werde morgen mein Glück versuchen. Der Wind dreht morgen Vormittag auf Nord und bringt bis zu + 1m Wasser mit. Bin gespannt.



na dann Petri für heute!!!


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen / Fangbegrenzung*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Da es mich auch interessiert hat:
> 
> https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/faqDorschfangbegrenzung.html
> 
> 
> "Ja, wenn, wie z. B. beim Brandungsangeln üblich, über Nacht bis in den nächsten Tag hinein geangelt wird, darf ich das Fanglimit von zwei Tagen in Anspruch nehmen. Die Regelung der EU bezieht sich auf den Kalendertag. Es ist also zulässig, bis Mitternacht fünf (bzw. drei) Dorsche zu fangen und dann nach Mitternacht – also am neuen Kalendertag - weitere fünf (bzw. drei) Dorsche zu fangen und in Besitz zu nehmen."
> 
> Natürlich darf nicht geschummelt werden, also Abends 2 und in der Nacht dann 8


zwei tage auf dorsch-angel müssen wir uns tütten besorgen mit zollplomben.

die darf nicht einmal der kontrolleur öffnen nur der zoll.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi, ich überlege, ob ich mir ein Zelt oder was ähnliches zum Brandungsangeln kaufen soll. Habe da was mit Schirm gesehen. Muss nur gegen Wind und Regen schützen, ich möchte nicht drin liegen. Hat da jemand einen Tipp für eine robuste und preiswerte Lösung?


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Beach Shelter #6- Fahr mal bei Askari oder Moritz vorbei. Die hatten letztens welche in der Werbung.....
oder googeln..


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schau mal im Internet... Ich habe mir den beach shelter von imax zugelegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden... Wichtig ist ja auch das die Dinger leicht und schnell aufzubauen sind..Gruß Lippi


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

petri degl,  #6
und ach du schreck........nur 3std..............ging nicht ab 24uhr nochmal  5..................nein.

lg norbert


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> petri degl,  #6
> und ach du schreck........nur 3std..............ging nicht ab 24uhr nochmal  5..................nein.
> 
> lg norbert



Ach was.........kommen noch andere Tage....

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Degl zu den schönen Dorschen. War viel Kleinfisch unterwegs?
Werde in 2 Wochen wieder angreifen. Hoffe auch endlich mal wieder auf gut maßige Dorsche.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

Kleinfisch war auch da(davon 3 mit 36cm) und die Platten machten wohl nen Bogen um meine Watties........#c

Mglw. wars einfach zu schnell dunkel........

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Glückwunsch zu den geilen Fängen! Das gibt richtig Motivation. Bis jetzt gabs bei mir nur ganz viele Wittlinge. Das gibt nen Ansporn es wieder zu probieren und sich durchzukämpfen. Geil#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Degl!! 

wir haben morgen unser jährliches brandeln vom Verein,diesmal neuer Ort ohne Steine,reiner Sandstrand |kopfkrat
Schaumermal.....


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri Degl!!
> 
> wir haben morgen unser jährliches brandeln vom Verein,diesmal neuer Ort ohne Steine,reiner Sandstrand |kopfkrat
> Schaumermal.....




Dann schon ein digges Petri im voraus#a#:

gruß degl


----------



## kuttenkarl

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

Hallo,

was bedeutet Nemos?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*

untermaßige Dorsche..

All die vielen Dorsche, die laut "Wissenschaft" gar nicht da sein dürften (weder die großen noch die Nemos" ..

Schön, dass ihr trotzdem fangt.


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#*1613*

die kleinen

Nemo

#hpetri dorschwilli..................hab gestern paar platten auser elbe.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

sorry, hatte es nicht gepeilt - Beiträge hierher verschoben:


kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was bedeutet Nemos?
> 
> Gruß Gerd





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> untermaßige Dorsche..
> 
> All die vielen Dorsche, die laut "Wissenschaft" gar nicht da sein dürften (weder die großen noch die Nemos" ..
> 
> Schön, dass ihr trotzdem fangt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sorry, hatte es nicht gepeilt - Beiträge hierher verschoben:


danke Thomas #6


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #*1613*
> 
> die kleinen
> 
> Nemo
> 
> #hpetri dorschwilli..................hab gestern paar platten auser elbe.



Petri du Butt König.


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri du Butt König.


hering   ABBA Danke     sooooooo langsam wird mir das peinlich!!

das,daß hier Brandung


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und wie wirst du die zubereiten?


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie wirst du die zubereiten?


die platten in speck ........dorsch pamesarn - kobikruste


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hering   ABBA Danke     sooooooo langsam wird mir das peinlich!!
> 
> das,daß hier Brandung



Nobbi da hast aber zugeschlagen.Hast du sie dieses Jahr gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie wirst du die zubereiten?



penny hast wieder Hunger?:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ach ja , aber bleibt ja nix drin...


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ach ja , aber bleibt ja nix drin...



Bist du Krank?


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nobbi da hast aber zugeschlagen.Hast du sie dieses Jahr gefangen.:vik:


hering ,
ist doch nicht die richtige Zeit.

immer was zu sreiben.

wir wohnen ja dichter am fisch dran;-))


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern.............#6

Mal sehen was da heute auf ALS geht..........hab da ne "Einladung/Mitfahrgelegenheit" und wir stellen uns da mal an den Strand

gruß degl


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi ins Board, ich habe vor kurzem im NDR eine Reportage über die Hohwachter Bucht gesehen. Da ich meine Angelausflüge gern auch kulturell nutze, würde ich da gern mal hinfahren. Meine Frage an die Brandungsangler, lohnt es sich direkt in Hohwacht? Oder gibt es andere, bessere Strände? Ich bin gespannt! Beste Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Ahoi ins Board, ich habe vor kurzem im NDR eine Reportage über die Hohwachter Bucht gesehen. Da ich meine Angelausflüge gern auch kulturell nutze, würde ich da gern mal hinfahren. Meine Frage an die Brandungsangler, lohnt es sich direkt in Hohwacht? Oder gibt es andere, bessere Strände? Ich bin gespannt! Beste Grüße aus Berlin




Mir fehlt die Aktualität......aber Howacht geht..........Weißenhaus geht............Dazendorf ist auch nicht weit wech....#h

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich konnte gestern an der Knock meine ersten beiden Dorsche landen (33 und 42 oder 44). Der kleinere schwimmt wieder.

Ps. Viele Wittlinge (größter 33) und keine Krabben.
Kennt jemand eine Wetterseite, dessen Prognosen auf wissenschaftlichen Abschätzingen basiert, und nicht ständig komplett daneben liegen, weil sie zusammengewürfelt wurden?
Ich bin heute Platt, weil ich mit nassem Hintern am angeln war. 

Gruß


----------



## Koeby

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich weiß nicht, wie wissenschaftlich die Prognosen sind, aber ich habe bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit https://de.windfinder.com gemacht. Alternative - solange die Wetterseiten durchsuchen, bis man für sich die gewünschte Vorhersage findet... #6


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke für den Tipp. Ist immer ganz blöd, wenn man am Wasser steht und sich das Wetter doch komplett anders als erwartet, entwickelt. Brandungsangeln ist etwas kostspielig, weshalb mir noch passende Kleidung und ein Beach Shelter fehlt. Und Rollen. Und eine zweite Rute. |uhoh:


----------



## Koeby

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Alles zu seiner Zeit. Ich hab auch alles nach und nach angeschafft und bin auch immernoch nicht vollständig - wahrscheinlich darf man diesen Anspruch als Angler aber auch nicht haben. |supergri


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Alles vorbereitet ww ü 200 sollten reichen....


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Alles vorbereitet ww ü 200 sollten reichen....



Da hast dir ja was vorgenommen willi.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Zu Hause auf der Couch kann man ja immer noch liegen ....


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Zu Hause auf der Couch kann man ja immer noch liegen ....



Da hast du vollkommen Recht.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri und bitte wieder einen schönen Bericht. Das ist lebenswichtig für verhinderte Brandungsangler.


----------



## degl

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dorschwilli.....#6

Ja über O:OO hinaus angeln, fängt der Tag ja neu an

Hatte letztens nur keine Lust noch 3 Std. aufs weiterangeln zu warten

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Petri Dank ,jetzt seid ihr wieder dran !!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Windfinder, 

ersteinmal willkommen im Club der Strandverrückten.

Wenn Du dich ausführlich informieren möchtest, sind die Hefte von der Rapsbande immer noch erste Wahl. Dort werden diverse Strände regional vorgestellt und der allgemeine Band "Brandungsangeln" bietet reichlich Info zu Materialien und Vorfachbau.

Natürlich lassen sich die Vorfächer auch im Netz leicht finden:
Einfach "Vorfach Brandung" mit dem Zusatz
"Nachläufer"
"Sandard"
"Holstein"

eingeben.

Selbstbau ist Ehrensache, fertige kaufen eine (uncoole) schnelle Alternative.

Zu den Bleien: Bis Windstärke 6 ist noch gut ohne Krallenblei zu fischen, egal aus welcher Richtung. Gewichte 180, 200 oder 230 Gramm, hängt u.a. von der Strömung, Krautgang, Untergrund und Wellengang ab.
Standardformen sind das Sechskant, welches stabiler liegt und rundgeformte Weitwurfbleie, die weiter fliegen, aber zum Verdriften neigen, was aber im richtigen Maß auch gewünscht und fängig sein kann.

... soweit ein kleiner Anfang. Das Netz bietet so viele weitere Infos! Viel Spaß beim Schmökern und vor allem Angeln. Top-Zeit jetzt, bis das Wasser auf 4 Grad runter ist. Ausnutzen! Fisch ist zu fangen, war gestern auch wieder erfolgreich los. Baglimit über 0:00 Uhr ausgeschöpft...

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke !!!!
Ich werd berichten!!


----------



## Wattiwurm

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Angelgemeinde, ich komme gerade wieder nach Hause nach 3 Tage  Brandungsangeln.Wir waren bei Hohe Düne (Rostock).An allen drei Abende nur klein Dorsche....von   25- 45 cm. Ist das normal oder ist die Ostsee mit ca. 7C° noch zu warm?
Gruß Jan 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ist normal vom Strand
Ab 40cm nehm ich aber mit....


----------



## Wattiwurm

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

...na ist ja gut zu wissen das es noch jung Dosche gibt, aber nur kleine[emoji17]...aber danke für deine Antwort 
Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Mir kommt es aber vor als ob es dieses Jahr extrem viele kleine Fische gibt , liegt aber wohl auch an den vielen Netzen,die nicht weit vom Strand gestellt sind ...


----------



## Wattiwurm

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Mir kommt es aber vor als ob es dieses Jahr extrem viele kleine Fische gibt , liegt aber wohl auch an den vielen Netzen,die nicht weit vom Strand gestellt sind ...


...wie weit Richtung Osten sind  die Netze?...[emoji54]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Lohnt es sich bei der Kälte morgen nach Dänemark in die Brandung zu fahren? Wassertemperatur sollte ja noch über der Lufttemperatur sein oder?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Wattiwurm schrieb:


> ...wie weit Richtung Osten sind  die Netze?...[emoji54]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



 Das kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Avat-vila schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich bei der Kälte morgen nach Dänemark in die Brandung zu fahren? Wassertemperatur sollte ja noch über der Lufttemperatur sein oder?



 Die Fische werden wohl noch beißen , so kalt ist es ja nun doch noch nicht .....


----------



## ffedermann

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend, ich möchte am nächsten Freitag das erste mal in dieser Saison zum Brandungsangeln und Raum Neustadt bis Bliesdorf. Hätte jemand Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten? 
Gruß Frank


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi Frank, liebäugle auch schon mit dem 22.12.
Ob ich das aber zeitlich hinbekomme, kann ich erst am Donnerstag entscheiden. Melde mich dann per PN. 
Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Fahren morgen bis Montag nach Waabs. Nun hat jedoch der Angelladen in Eckernförde, wie wir gerade erfahren haben, keine Wattwürmer mehr.  Jemand noch n Tipp, wer in der Gegend Wattwürmer verkauft?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hej,
 ist zwar ein bisschen zu fahren aber versuche es hier mal, weiß aber nicht ob sie offen haben.
http://www.angelshop-laboe.de/wattwuermer.html

 gruß
 Carsten


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/meeresangeln/wattwuermer-pluempern-so-gehts-4020.html

mußt mal gucken ob das da geht#h

guten rutsch


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/meeresangeln/wattwuermer-pluempern-so-gehts-4020.html
> 
> mußt mal gucken ob das da geht#h
> 
> guten rutsch



Nobbi hast du es schon mal gemacht?


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nobbi hast du es schon mal gemacht?


Abba das bekomme ich ja heute noch hin --#6--nur mit dem rechten Bein

auch einen guten rutsch zu dir


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Kommt gut rein und bleibt mir gesund.#6


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ahoi ins Board, nach langer Abstinenz war ich nun noch 2 mal in der Brandung. 1 Dorsch 43 und eine sportliche Flunder. Dazu einige gierig schluckende Nemos, sodass ich jeweils zeitig abbrach. Für dieses Angeljahr ziehe ich ein trauriges Fazit. Deutlich schlechtere Fänge als in den Vorjahren. Dazu im Schnitt kleinere Fische. Wird Zeit, dass der Dorsch ernsthaft geschützt wird, zum Beispiel im 1. Quartal, und nicht nur sinnlose Maßnahmen gegen Angler beschlossen werden. Auf ein besseres Jahr 2018!


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

Danke für die Antworten. Kiel liegt leider nicht auf dem Weg. Pömpern werden wir jetzt versuchen. Ansonsten kommen mal diese Kunstwattwürmer zu ihren ersten Einsatz. 

LG


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Ahoi ins Board, nach langer Abstinenz war ich nun noch 2 mal in der Brandung. 1 Dorsch 43 und eine sportliche Flunder. Dazu einige gierig schluckende Nemos, sodass ich jeweils zeitig abbrach. Für dieses Angeljahr ziehe ich ein trauriges Fazit. Deutlich schlechtere Fänge als in den Vorjahren. Dazu im Schnitt kleinere Fische. Wird Zeit, dass der Dorsch ernsthaft geschützt wird, zum Beispiel im 1. Quartal, und nicht nur sinnlose Maßnahmen gegen Angler beschlossen werden. Auf ein besseres Jahr 2018!


Versuch mal Oktopus kreishaken von gamakatsu in 8/0 mit kurzen vorfächern die helfe bei zu viel nemos!


----------



## buttweisser

Onkels, am 06.10.18 gehts mit Fam. für eine Woche nach Fehmarn. Mal guggn, ob ich auch ne Fangmeldung einstellen kann.


----------



## nobbi1962

Moin Moin,

fragen zum Fang--------------guck


----------



## buttweisser

Moin Moin,
na guck mal bei den Fangmeldungen. Waren alles Plattfische.

P.S.
Ich habe in der Fangmeldung geschrieben, dass eine Daiwa Basia kaputt war. Nun habe ich sie auseinandergebaut und den Fehler gefunden. Das Teil "64 6G177201 Oscillating Pawl" hat sich am Wormshaft (56 6G176101) irgendwie verklemmt und alles blockiert. Nachdem ich sie wieder zusammengebaut habe, funktioniert die Rolle vorerst wieder. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, ob das Teil Teil "64 6G177201 Oscillating Pawl" evtl. abgenutzt sein kann und erneuert werden sollte.

Die Teilenummern sind aus der Explosionszeichnung der Basia.

Gruß Buttweisser


----------



## dorschwilli 306

So,heute wird mal bei Hochwasser geangelt ....
 Pegel momentan bei 525, soll aber noch auf fast 600 steigen 
 Die Würmersuche ( sind leider nicht viele geworden )hat sich heute schwierig gestaltet, gab keine trocken gefallenen   
 Sandbänke mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Dann drück ich die Daumen, das ordentlich was beißt,  Fussball kommt ja erst morgen, aber hier weht eine ordentliche Briese.  Mal sehen, ob ich heute am Wasser lande, oder auf der Couch.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

degl schrieb:


> Petri Dorschwilli............ich muß wohl auch noch mal los........bevor es noch kälter wird
> 
> gruß degl



Danke,
 Ich bin auch noch nicht fertig für dieses Jahr  ;-)


----------



## degl

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Danke,
> Ich bin auch noch nicht fertig für dieses Jahr  ;-)



Ich jetzt wohl schon........allerdings.........wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird und nicht mehr so ein fieser Ostwind ist...........dann könnte ich nochmal einkniggen

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

Abbrandeln morgen  dieses Zeitfenster werde ich nutzen
Vorhersage für den Wasserstand :


----------



## degl

Zieh dich regenfest an.......Wasser kommt quer

Schon mal Petri im voraus

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306

Jo Degl,Watbüx unten und Regenpelz oben und dazu gibt's noch Sturm


----------



## Ostseesilber

....warum gerade dieses? Willst wieder auf die 2.Sandbank?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ....warum gerade dieses? Willst wieder auf die 2.Sandbank?



Ja,hatte ich mir so vorgestellt


----------



## dorschwilli 306

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Petri dorschwilli, das sind doch schöne Dorschies!



Ja,aber viel zu wenig für 5 Stunden


----------



## degl

Petri zu den Dorschen von Kellenhusen..........

Hatte vor ca. 4 Wochen vor Neustadt ne Nullnr.,...........komm durch meine fehlende Fitness derzeit einfach nich "auf Weite"......schätze mal, ich muß mich umstellen und Strände aussuchen, die bei 80m noch gut gehen

gruß degl


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Petri, dann muss ich wohl auch mal wieder los. Wenn das neue Jahr mit Dorsch so weitermacht, wie das letzte mit Plattfisch endete....Freu mich schon


----------



## degl

@Dorschoffi,

Petri zu dem schönen "Bliesdorf-Wochenende"

Hatte Mitwoch in Neustadt nur einen Dorsch zum mitnehmen..........hatte mittendrinn darüber nachgedacht nach Bliesdorf zu wechseln, aber im Dunkeln mach ich das nicht gerne............und hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer etws schlauer

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi

Petri Dank degl.
Am Freitag haben wir uns auch erst in Neustadt am Klinikum umgeschaut und uns dann doch für Bliesdorf entschieden. War wohl nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Snapper99

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Ja,hatte ich mir so vorgestellt


Kann man Beiträge löschen? Mein Handy macht was es möchte ich wollte nichts zitieren 

Anbei die Frage die ich eigentlich stellen wollte. Wusste nicht wo wenn nicht hier.

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich aktuell watties herbekommen könnte?(im Bereich Kiel oder Richtung hohenfelde)


----------



## Chaos-Tobi

Moin Snapper,

leider habe ich in SH überall wo ich nachgefragt habe nur abfuhren bekommen. Hier in Hamburg ist
es aber nach wie vor möglich zu bestellen. Vielleicht bist du ja zufällig in der Gegend. Habe meine bei 
Angelcenter Martins in Rahlstedt bestellt. 

Liebe Grüße

Tobi


----------



## Martini2829

Versuch es mal hier Angeljoe kiel, die haben immer Wattwürmer auch jetzt im Corona Zeitalter , sogar mit Köderautomat 24/7 .


----------



## Snapper99

Moin 
Danke nochmal für die Antworten. Habe eimal in Rendsburg welche geholt. Dann festgestellt dass der automat bei Joe voll ist. ( manchmal Sind die watties leer Aber ringler sind immer da). 
Und ab 100 konnte man letzte Woche noch vorbestellen. Echt fette Dinger und Mindestens 160  war mit so vielen Würmern überfordert und musste am ende salzies produzieren. 

Bei knutzen habe ich diese Woche welche bestellen können. Auch kleinere Mengen ( 50) scheint sich reguliert zu haben ein wenig


----------



## buttweisser

@zulu1024​
Zu deiner Frage Plattfische in der Brandung im März.

Der März und der April sind super Monate um Flundern mit der Brandungsrute zu erbeuten. Es kommen aber auch die abgelaichten großen Weibchen bis ca. 50cm dicht unter Land, um sich nach dem Laichgeschäft den "Ranzen" voll zu fressen. Die Platten, vor allem die Weibchen, sind nach dem Ablaichen sehr mager und nicht zu verwerten. Es gibt aber auch Fische die gut  genährt sind, warum weiß ich auch nicht - vielleicht sind es die Männchen. Um die Weibchen zu schonen sollte man Montagen verwenden, die eine tiefes schlucken der Haken so weit wie möglich verhindern.

Insgesamt gesehen, kann man im zeitigen Frühjahr richtige Sternstunden beim Plattfisch angeln in der Brandung erleben. Man muß nur den Hintern aus dem Sessel bekommen. 

Angler die eine weite Anreise haben, dürfen aktuell ja leider nicht an der Küste übernachten. Das heißt, auch ich nicht. Deswegen habe ich langsam aber sicher den Kanal voll. Über ein Jahr Abstinenz vom Ostseestrand, das halte ich nicht mehr lange durch.


----------



## Stulle

buttweisser schrieb:


> @zulu1024​
> Zu deiner Frage Plattfische in der Brandung im März.
> 
> Der März und der April sind super Monate um Flundern mit der Brandungsrute zu erbeuten. Es kommen aber auch die abgelaichten großen Weibchen bis ca. 50cm dicht unter Land, um sich nach dem Laichgeschäft den "Ranzen" voll zu fressen. Die Platten, vor allem die Weibchen, sind nach dem Ablaichen sehr mager und nicht zu verwerten. Es gibt aber auch Fische die gut  genährt sind, warum weiß ich auch nicht - vielleicht sind es die Männchen. Um die Weibchen zu schonen sollte man Montagen verwenden, die eine tiefes schlucken der Haken so weit wie möglich verhindern.
> 
> Insgesamt gesehen, kann man im zeitigen Frühjahr richtige Sternstunden beim Plattfisch angeln in der Brandung erleben. Man muß nur den Hintern aus dem Sessel bekommen.
> 
> Angler die eine weite Anreise haben, dürfen aktuell ja leider nicht an der Küste übernachten. Das heißt, auch ich nicht. Deswegen habe ich langsam aber sicher den Kanal voll. Über ein Jahr Abstinenz vom Ostseestrand, das halte ich nicht mehr lange durch.


Hast du gute Tips wie man das schlucken verhindern kann?


----------



## Stulle

Mein Video ist übrigens fertig, ist aber nichts für Leute die auf Entzug sind das Wetter war traumhaft


----------



## buttweisser

Moin Stulle,

ja habe ich, die verrate ich aber nur dir.


----------



## nobbi1962

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin  nobbi1962,
> 
> ich hoffe inständig, dass du den Hinweis nicht wegen mir eingestellt hast.
> 
> Und dem zulu1024 hab ich mal meine Erfahrungen auf Platte im zeitigen Frühjahr unter "Offtopic" mitgeteilt.


Nein alles gut


----------



## zulu1024

buttweisser schrieb:


> @zulu1024​
> Zu deiner Frage Plattfische in der Brandung im März.
> 
> Der März und der April sind super Monate um Flundern mit der Brandungsrute zu erbeuten. Es kommen aber auch die abgelaichten großen Weibchen bis ca. 50cm dicht unter Land, um sich nach dem Laichgeschäft den "Ranzen" voll zu fressen. Die Platten, vor allem die Weibchen, sind nach dem Ablaichen sehr mager und nicht zu verwerten. Es gibt aber auch Fische die gut  genährt sind, warum weiß ich auch nicht - vielleicht sind es die Männchen. Um die Weibchen zu schonen sollte man Montagen verwenden, die eine tiefes schlucken der Haken so weit wie möglich verhindern.
> 
> Insgesamt gesehen, kann man im zeitigen Frühjahr richtige Sternstunden beim Plattfisch angeln in der Brandung erleben. Man muß nur den Hintern aus dem Sessel bekommen.
> 
> Angler die eine weite Anreise haben, dürfen aktuell ja leider nicht an der Küste übernachten. Das heißt, auch ich nicht. Deswegen habe ich langsam aber sicher den Kanal voll. Über ein Jahr Abstinenz vom Ostseestrand, das halte ich nicht mehr lange durch.


Danke für deinen Bericht. Gibt es eine " magische " Grenze ab welcher Wasser Temperatur ?  Und geht Erfahrungsgemäß auch was am Tage oder eher in der Dämmerung?


----------



## HAVSEI

Moin Boardis.
Gibt es eigentlich schon Fangmeldungen aus der Brandung? Laufen die Platten schon?
Petri Heil und VG Sven


----------



## degl

HAVSEI schrieb:


> Moin Boardis.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Fangmeldungen aus der Brandung? Laufen die Platten schon?
> Petri Heil und VG Sven



Hi,
ja die Platten sind immer da und werden auch in guten Größen und Stückzahlen gefangen...........aber die Wassertemperatur, Krautgang, Krebsfraß und derzeitige Windverhältnisse erschweren das Angeln..........wenn jetzt die Uhr umgestellt ist, gehts bei mir wieder verstärkt "anne Küst"........werde berichten

gruß degl


----------



## nobbi1962

Angelopa schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Mühe über die Schonzeiten in der Ostsee von Flundern und Schollen gemacht.
> 
> Für weibliche *Schollen* und* Flunder* besteht *in Schleswig*-*Holstein* vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04. *Schonzeit*. Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Geschlecht von *Schollen* äußerlich festzustellen, müssen alle gefangenen *Schollen* wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Beim Dorsch fing es auch so an, alles fangen was Gräten hatte und anschließend kam das große Katzenjammern.
> Augenmaß sollte in der heutigen Zeit vor Masse stehen.





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist das neu mit der Schonzeit?
> 
> Angler im Norden Wissen
> wenn sie zu dünn werden und nichts mehr dran ist.


----------



## derporto

So, Mittwoch gehts los. 2 Nächte Kühlungsborn. Mittwoch nach Ankunft wird in die Wathose gestiegen und versucht die erste Mefo des Jahres zu erwischen. Gegen frühen Abend werde ich ein bisschen das Paternoster von der Brücke halten und versuchen ein paar Silberlinge zu verhaften. Der spätere Abend gilt dem Brückenkopf und der Buttangelei. Werde wohl ein bisschen live berichten. Petri euch allen.


----------

